# What was your 1st computer and your current computer?



## da-fox (Jul 6, 2008)

Well... my first was:
AMD K6-II 350Mhz
256Mb of pc-100 sd-ram
4Gb hard drive.
Aopen motherboard (integrated stereo audio and graphics (2 or 4Mb of graphics memory)
CD player and Floppy 3Â½
Windows 98 SE
-------------------
After that, I got:
Compaq Evo D500
Pentium 4 1.8Ghz Willamette Socket 478 (fsb 400mhz)
256Mb of pc-133 sd-ram (upgraded to 640Mb)
Intel motherboard (integrated audio)
Nvidia Vanta16 (16Mb AGP 4x) (upgraded to ATI Radeon 9600pro 256Mb ddr and after sell and replaced for a basic Geforce2 MX 32Mb)
CD-player (upgraded to a LG DVD-RW multi)
Windows 2000 (upgraded to Windows XP SP2..and after SP3)
-------------------------
And now... a home made compter:
AMD Athlon64 X2 dual-core 4800+ 2.5Ghz (rated at 7.2Ghz) Socket AM2
2Gb of DDR2-800Mhz dual channel (OCZ Gold Gamer Extreme)
Motherboard MSI K9N6GM-V
Video card MSI NX8800GTS 320Mb (Geforce 8800GTS, before I had ATI x1600pro and ATI X1950pro)
Sound card: SoundBlaster Audigy SE 7.1
power supply Codegen 420W
DVD-RW multi LG
Floppy and Multi card reader...
2 CRT monitors of 17"
New Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard and Mouse.
Windows XP SP3

And I have also a old Intel I486 running at 25Mhz with around 30Mb of SIMM 30-pins ram( before EDO)...Cirrus Logic video card... some ISA or VLB slots, etc..

And you.. whats yours?


----------



## Pi (Jul 6, 2008)

First machine: IBM PC-XT clone. DOS 3.3, WordPerfect 5.1, Logitech Bus Mouse. 640k RAM, 20meg hard drive.
Current grouping:
coffeehost: IBM A31p; 2ghz p4-m, 768MB DDR2, 80gb internal, 60gb bay drive, Debian Unstable.
burningchrome: Dell Dimension with all the plasticks stripped off. 2.27ghz p4, 1gb RDRAM, 160gb primary, 40gb secondary, Windows 2003 Server on primary drive, plans for xubuntu, haiku, and NetBSD on secondary. Gaming box.
sneak: Toshiba Libretto 100ct. NetBSD-CURRENT. 166 mhz pentium, 64mb ram, 11gb hard drive.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 6, 2008)

i had one of them tiny computers 
windows 98
pentium 350mhz, 250mb ram, 16mb vram

my comp now:
mac OS 10 
60gb hard drive
1.5 GHz intel core solo
512mb ddr2 sdram
64mb intel graphics


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 6, 2008)

Our first family computer was an Apple IIe way back around 1988 or 1989, and my current one is an HP Media Center 2005 Edition (bought Jan 2007). I also have a Sony VAIO laptop (bought last July) that I mainly use only on weekends when I go to McDonald's for lunch after work.

2.00 Ghz (or is it 200? Meh, not sure)
1.43 Gig RAM
Windows XP


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 6, 2008)

My first machine was a Commodore VIC-20. My parents got it for me as a high school graduation present. I still have it, and it still runs.

My current main computer is one I built myself about 6 years ago. I've replaced some peripherals (and upgraded the power supply) over the years, but the processor, motherboard and memory have lasted all this time without an issue. (knock wood)

P4 2GHz
1.5 GB ram
2 120GB Hard drives (one with Debian Linux installed, the other with WinXP installed)
2 DVD+/- writers
nVidia GeForce 6200
Creative Audigy (the original version)

It may be a bit on the frumpy side when it comes to playing today's games, but it still does everything I ask of it... usually without complaint.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 6, 2008)

First machine:
--Coleco Adam, Expansion Module version. 320K RAM, 6 drives (2 tape, 2 5.25", 2 3.5"), dot matrix and daisywheel printers, 1200bps modem.

Current machine:
--Toshiba A15-2127 laptop. Celeron 2GHz, 1GB ram, 30G HDD. Equipped with scanner, tablet, firewire (via PCMCIA) and several external HD's ranging up to 160GB.

Other machines:
--a motley bunch of laptops from 33Mhz to 1.7GHz, OS'es from Win 3.1 to XP, and one P-IV tower that gets fired up anytime I need to print something over the home network (ethernet print servers don't play well with inkjets that use bidirectional printing)

---PCJ


----------



## Azure (Jul 6, 2008)

IBM PC Junior.  Fucking antique, I don't even remember the specs on it, it's so old.  It played 4 games already built in to it, and I remember it having a word processor feature.  That thing was useless, but it's still in my garage.


----------



## Lucid (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not sure about the exact specs of my first computer but it was some crappy gateway with a 4gb HDD and like 64mb of RAM and a PII.  

My current computer is my laptop from sagernotebooks.  Intel core2duo @ 2.2ghz, 4gb ram, 100gb HDD, nvidia 8600mGT 512MB.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 6, 2008)

First and current computer-
Everex Stepnote N series with an Intel Celeron M processor.
55 GB hard drive and 1.5 GB of RAM.

About it.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 6, 2008)

Family's First Computer

80386SX @ 16MHz
2MB RAM
20MB or 40MB Hard Drive (Don't remember which. It has Stacker.)
DOS 5 and Windows 3.1

Now

Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.13 MHz (E6400, I think.)
Asus P5W-DH motherboard.
4GB RAM (DDR2-800)
1.1TB Hard Drive Space (250+250+400+200)
Radeon HD 2600 w/ 512 MB RAM
Ubuntu Hardy amd64


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 6, 2008)

My first computer, I built. I don't remember the specs of my baby, exactly..

but it has 2 gigs DDR2 667mhz ram, 80 gig HD (budget cutting here), 3.0 ghz dual-core processor..

Can't really remember it all, but it was my baby. The tower was one of those mesh screen towers, so the airflow was horrible! I had a ton of fans in there, and it could rival some vacuums in noise.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I had a ton of fans in there, and it could rival some vacuums in noise.


My current computer has 120mm fans out the wazoo, so it is both cool and not especially loud. Seriously <3 120mm fans.


----------



## Lost (Jul 6, 2008)

Original comp was the first Dell XPS 

Current comp is a hand built Frankenstein of a machine 
Intel D 3.0
Nforce 570 Slit-A
1 gig of Ultra 667 RAm
512 Mb of Corsair 533 Ram
300 gig Seagate 
80 gig WesterDigital (storage)
GForce 8800 gts 320mb


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 6, 2008)

1st PC

Compaq Pursaro (i cant spell) 2001, 
Windows XP SP2
1GB of Ram
Old video card was Some other card, now its ATI ration 4250 or somthing
4 USB slots
still runs
and is still a big ass piece of junk in my kitchen lol
------------------------------------------------
2nd isnt mine, but its in the house

Dell 2005, 
Windows XP SP2
Dunno the other crap
---------------------------------------------------------
Now recently, My Laptop
HP Compaq 2008
Windows Vista Home Premium SP1
Nvidia (some other number) graphics card.
Some network card
Sound card
-----------------------------------------
Recently me and a friend are building a Computer its goin to be awesome.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, wow. I don't remember what was in my first computer. I vaguely remember something about a box featuring an AMD Athlon 2200 that couldn't run NFS5 properly. 

... But here's my current rig's specs:

Intel Pentium D 3.0GHz (OC to 3.5GHz)
1GB DDR2
Asus P5ND2-SLI
EVGA GeForce 7300GT
A piece-of-crap Maxtor that isn't worth detailing.
Atheros-based Wireless A/D/G adaptor
One. Really. Big. Shiny. Copper. Heatsink.


----------



## Pi (Jul 6, 2008)

Anonymous1157 said:


> ... But here's my current rig's specs:



I didn't know you could compute with an 18-wheeler.

Seriously, use of that term is irritating.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 6, 2008)

My first computer was an old Acer system that was "Windows 95-ready", with an old Pentium 75 that my dad overclocked. I hardly recall anything about that system, though, because it was a loooong time ago and I hadn't gotten entirely into computers then.

My current systems, however, are a pair of handbuilts both utilizing Athlon 64 X2s, 939 and AM2, with 2.2 and 2.8GHz clocks respectively, each with 2GBs of RAM. I have an old Dell Poweredge serverbox on top of that - a serious budget system, though, but it's got two Pentium 3s in it at 800MHz clocks and at the moment 512MBs of RAM.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2008)

First:

-Pentium 166MHz w/MMX
-Generic Via Chipset Motherboard
-32MB EDO SIMM RAM
-Cirrus Logic CL-GD5446 2MB PCI Graphics Card (1024x768@16-bit)
--->Later upgraded to a Hercules S3 Trio64-based 8MB PCI Video Card
-2.5GB Seagate IDE HDD
--->Later Upgraded to 6.4GB Fujitsu IDE HDD
-24x Mitsumi CD-ROM Drive
-ESS ES1868 AudioDrive ISA Sound Card (w/ESFM, SB16 compatible)
--->Later upgraded to a Crystal CS4237 AW64 ISA Sound Card (with rockin' on-chip wavetable MIDI and SB16 compatible)
-KTX (Edge Australia/Bridge Corp) Generic 33.6kbps ISA Modem
-KTX (Edge Australia/Bridge Corp) 15" CRT (1280x1024@60Hz max, has gone to 1600x1200 and lived to tell about it)
-Epson Stylus Color 400 Parallel Printer
-Windows 95C

Current:

-AMD Athlon X2 6000+ (AM2)
-ASUS M3A78-EMH HDMI Motherboard (AM2+)
-4x1GB DDR2-800 RAM
-Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 512MB/256-bit PCI-E Video Card
-Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 PCI Sound Card
-3 HDD's: WD 200GB IDE, WD 320GB SATA, Seagate 500GB SATA
-LG GSA-H55N 20x DVD-RW
-SPI 600GLN 600w PSU (4x12v rails @ 18A/rail)
-Antec 900 Chassis with optional side-mounted fan
-NEC MultiSync 90GX2-BK 19" LCD Monitor w/USB 1.1 hub, high gloss finish, 5ms response, 700:1 contrast
-Altec Lansing 251 5.1 Speakers
-Canon MP510 Multifunction Colour Printer
-Windows Vista Home Premium x64 / Windows XP Professional
-Saitek Eclipse Blue Backlit Keyboard + Logitech G9 Laser Gaming Mouse

I miss my old computer...


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 6, 2008)

1st comp was my dad's old comp. 386 DX2, about, what, ten years ago? LOL... Archaic machine. They don't even make parts for that anymore. xD

My current comp is an Compaq Presario. I know its stats, but damned if I can recall them at the moment. It's basic one, and I need an upgraded motherboard, but can't afford it. XP *sighs*


----------



## Krugg (Jul 7, 2008)

My first computer was an HP something or other.

Pentium 233MHz
32mb of ram
2.5Gb HDD (don't know the brand)
Sanyo 13inch monitor
Windows 95

Current Setup:
Built myself

Q6600 running at 3.6GHz
4Gbs of ddr2 ram
680i nforce motherboard
1 150gb western digital raptor x hdd
1 500gb hitachi hdd
XFX 9800 GTX
lite-on 20x dvd burner/drive 
sony cd drive
kingwin 800w psu

...and I wonder where all my money goes T.T


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't remember everything about it, since I was rather young at the time, but:

*Windows 3.0.*

Enough said.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess the first was a BBC Micro, with something like 64kb RAM and 2 of those big floppy drives, and a big chunky mouse. It ran Elite though so it was good.

Current one is hand built AMD 3700+ 64 with 4gb RAM, 6800GT and whatnot that needs at least a new processor.


----------



## Foxie299 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wahoo!  Nostalgia!

First family computer:
Acorn Electron.  
*sighs* happy memories...
My brother and I played Chucky Egg so much, the cassette warped and wouldn't load any more...

First computer I brought;
AMD k2-400
250meg HDD
Windows 98

Current computer:
Pentium Core2 2.6ghz
2GB RAM
250GB HDD
Ubuntu Hardy Heron

And a 500GB external HDD!


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 7, 2008)

Crank up the wayback machine, Mr Peabody!  First machine I banged code on was a Tandy Model 1 belonging to my father (actually, I started to learn programming standing in Radio Shack day after day, where the salespeople kindly didn't chase me out).  Actually, the VERY first, was probably my dad's Texas Instruments TI-59 programmable calculator.  You could actually play moon lander on it.  You had to use your imagination, but trust me, back then it was magical.  I wrote programs on it to speed up solving some of the longer equations in chemistry & physics in high school.

First computer I owned personally was a VIC-20, which I got in partial trade for a programming job and took to college.  It was so badly shielded, the guys down the hall in the dorm could see what was on my screen on their TV.  I still have it, and it probably still works.  Oddly enough, I never owned any games for it.  Had more fun coding.  The next one was interesting, because it was a Commodore 64, serial number 63 (my boss at the time had serial number 2, and 3 -- #2 was built in a VIC-20 case)

Current computer(s): Supermicro 6022 rack server with 7 SCSI hard drives (another trade for a job), an ancient Hitachi P-133 laptop, and four homebrews ranging from a dual P3-550 I use for a house server (the 6022 is too freaking loud and maxes out my UPS, so I don't run it very often) to a couple of P4's on my desk.   When I moved to Texas, I got rid of the other five PC's I had.  I still have a little UltraSparc in a box, somewhere, here.


----------



## Kitch (Jul 7, 2008)

My first computer was an Intel DX4-100 with 16MB ram and a ~250MB hard drive.  I originally had Windows 3.1 on it, then was in the Preview Program for Windows 95.  So I was a charter user of Windows 95 (at age 14) and MSN.  And a 14" Samsung SyncMaster.  And I built the computer myself.

I've had two different classic Pentiums, three different Pentium IIs, and a Pentium III 1GHz Coppermine was the first component I bought myself.  It was also my first 1GB-ram machine.  I then went to Athlon XP, and then Athlon 64.  I've used Socket 3, Slot 1, Socket 7, Socket A, Socket 754, Socket 939 and Socket 775.

The last computer I built was an AMD Athlon X2 4600+ with 4GB ram, 250 and 400GB hard drives, a DL DVD burner, a Geforce 8500 GT 256MB video card, and Vista Home Premium 64-bit.

Right now I have a Dell XPS 420, 3GB RAM, 500 and 400GB hard drives, DL DVD writer and DVD reader, Geforce 8600 GTS, and Vista Ultimate.  I also have a Gateway FP2275 that I bought over a year ago with my last machine.

Oh, I also have a Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop. ^.^


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 7, 2008)

The first computer I ever owned was a Commodore 64, with two 1541 disk drives (the slowest disk drives ever created), a 1581 disk drive, the Epyx FastLoad cartridge, GEOS 2.0, a 1351 mouse, and a few programming languages, including the best book ever published for the 64, the Commodore 64 Programmer's Reference Guide.

Despite not having a hard drive or a RAM expansion unit (the only things I never had for it but wanted), it remains today my favorite personal computer.

My current computer is a Dell Inspiron 600m lappy running Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron."  This thing hasn't known Windows since the day I got it, three years ago.  It has a full GB of RAM, an 80 GB HDD, and the Intel Pro Wireless 2900-series option.  Everything works on it: the SmartLink modem built-in was the last to start working, thanks to a restricted driver appearing in Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon."

I have a custom-built no-name box as well, whose parts I've randomly upgraded as the needs arised, acting as a home server.  I have never once paid the Microsoft Tax on it.  Sadly, I can't remember its stats, but the case is five years old now.

I've used and supported every version of Microsoft Windows from 2.x up to and including Vista, and the experience left me with nothing less than a violently profane case of Microsoft-induced Tourette's Syndrome.  The worst computing experience I had was with a Compaq Presario notebook running Windows 98, which eventually led to the custom box being my main system for a while.  I still have that Compaq, but it's gathering a bit of dust.


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh hmm, the 1st actual computer I had was some POS thing from TI that used cartridges to plug in games to help you learn stuff. Needless to say I hated it. Especially since parents wouldn't let me have any actual games for fun just Education. I hated that thing and still do to this day

After that I FINALLY got a real pc. It was a great one. 386 cpu, I forget how much ram, it was single digit probably 6 megs. dos 5.0 windows 3.0, 2400 baud modem. 31/4 and g 1/2 disk drives and I think it had a 640 or 680 something like that h/d. Trust me when your a little kids anything is better that the Texas Instrument one hehe.

now I have a Intel Core 2 Duo 6300 @ 1.86ghz 1.87ghz, 2 gigs of ram, about a 300 gig hd for the C: 250 gigs split between 5 different partitions and then theres my 1tb external I use for my radio show. dvd / light scribe burner as well. and thats it from yesterday till today and then who knows that the suture holds


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 7, 2008)

My first computer is my current computer...

1ghz powerpc G4
640 mb RAM
32 mb VRAM
40 gb harddrive
300 gb external
Mac OS X


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 7, 2008)

The first computer that I ever owned was a beige box Intel 486 DX2 at a blazing 66 Mhz.  I do believe it had 16 Mb of RAM way back in the day, and a 250 MB hard disk.  It also had both a 3 & 1/2" inch "mini" floppy, and a 5 & 1/4" standard "floppy" floppy.  It ran Windows 3.1, which gave me an insight into the GUI computing world, but I preferred to work in DOS, because it was a little more earthly and gave me a feeling that I had more control of the computer versus having windows key the commands for you.

Since then I've moved through a myriad of computers.  A Packard Bell 166 Mhz standard tower with 32 MB of ram, a 33.6 modem and a CD-Rom drive, running Windows 95.  My first laptop was an IBM ThinkPad 360, and I was happy to have it.  No CD, only a floppy and Windows 95, but that thing was the penultimate in cool back then.  That started my affinity for portables that has continued to this day.

Right now I'm running with my HP Pavilion dv6700t.  Core2Duo T8100, 4 GB of PC-800 RAM, 120 GB HD (I don't really care, I have a big external that it all goes on anyway), 8400 GT 256 Graphics card, DVD +/- multiwriter, Intel A/B/G card, bluetooth and Vista Ultimate.  I ended up with this laptop after a bad experience with Dell's Vostro line, and after that, I swore I would never go back to them again...note the back to them part, my previous laptop was an Inspiron that I loved to death and now resides with my better half to replace her aging desktop.

For all the speed and niceties that new computers bring, I almost wish they were as easy and fun to operate as their now obsolete predecessors...

Just a pipedream though.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 7, 2008)

Fat Foxcoon said:


> Oh hmm, the 1st actual computer I had was some POS thing from TI that used cartridges to plug in games to help you learn stuff. Needless to say I hated it. Especially since parents wouldn't let me have any actual games for fun just Education. I hated that thing and still do to this day


That would be the TI/99-4 if it had the chiclets keyboard, or the TI/99-4A if it had a standard keyboard.  Ah, yes, the only 8-bit PC I never wanted.  It had so much potential, but it was completely handicapped by its maker, arguably worse than the Commodore Plus-4 (which I own) or the Timex/Sinclair computers, even though TI fared much better in the home computer market.  I feel sorry for you.  I really do.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 7, 2008)

I cant even remember most of the specs from my first computers.

The first one was dos, but we later upgraded to windows 3.1 later; it had ~33mhz, a turbo button, and needed trumpet winsock to connect to the internet(which I never did anyways).

After that died we got a compaq presario with a 2gig HD and SkiFree (first video game).

Man that was a long time ago, I feel old now :'(

EDIT:

Oh, I still have MS word v5 on floppy disk


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 7, 2008)

i still have fonts for my computer on a floppy >_>

that is to say, my dad has fonts for his super old computer on a floppy
but close enough right


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol. I really need to think of this one...I don't remember the exact details of this PC. But its definitely old. My very first one was this old Hewlet Packard. Was about something in 94 - 95 IIRC. Didn't even have enough ram to play Star Craft. Had two small hard drives in it. One was 500 MB's the other was a full gig. Impressive for back then. Shitty now  Thats all i really can remember sadly. Since by now its still working properly but packed away in the basement.

As for my current PC right now.

I have a Dell Dimension 2400 from 01...really need a new one soon
Has 2.66 GHZ.
1.25 GB's of ram  Increased it from its 250 some ram with two half gig memory chip installations. Can handle the first 3 DoW games without any problems and star craft easily. But can't handle DoW Soulstorm for the life of this PC barely.
a 37 GB hard drive....
And thats it because its pretty much right off the production liine save money PC meant to just do what you want it to do and nothing special really.


----------



## Pi (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh I almost forgot to mention my Newton MessagePad 2100 with 8MB flash and 4MB DRAM and a 162mhz StrongARM.


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 7, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> That would be the TI/99-4 if it had the chiclets keyboard, or the TI/99-4A if it had a standard keyboard.  Ah, yes, the only 8-bit PC I never wanted.  It had so much potential, but it was completely handicapped by its maker, arguably worse than the Commodore Plus-4 (which I own) or the Timex/Sinclair computers, even though TI fared much better in the home computer market.  I feel sorry for you.  I really do.




heh thanks.. I still hate that thing to this day. all I learned while using it is that I REALLY hated it =} I havnt any idea what the keyboard had other the the cartage slot.


----------



## Tevnon (Jul 7, 2008)

My first ever computer was a TRS-80 Extended Basic Color Computer. It was from about the same time as the TI-994A or thereabout. I traded my black light with a friend of mine to get the computer. I thought it was great myself. The thing taught me to code; though the only way to save files was to use a tape recorded and that almost never worked so I got into a bad habit of only writing very short (1000 lines of code or less) programs.
I eventually got a TI-994A from a garage sale, but I wrote a program on it which overloaded its graphics chip and the whole machine went up in a puff of smoke. I eventually got a Commodore 64 but it had chips and capacitors which were burned out when I got it which always caused it to behave erratically, and the sound was all garbled. Considering how many components we found burned out in the thing I'm surprised it ran at all.

Anyway I currently have two computers. The first was originally built by the now deceased furry named Saintly Bernard (I inherited it from him). It was powerful for it's day, but just to keep up with the times I had to have my dad replace the mother board. I don't know the specs. I know it is built in a server case, though.
The second one my dad built from scratch. Again I don't know the specs. I'm really not a hardware person. I only know how to use and write code for the stuff, not how to build it.
They both share a common monitor, keyboard, and mouse which is made possible using a device called a "KVM 2-Port Switch".
I use the old one for writing code, running older programs (I kept it running Windows 98 ), and anything I consider risky, while the newly built one I use for general use and most of my internet activity.


----------



## Azusis (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay, computers!

My first computer I was too young to remember much about. It had DOS, had to load its programs from a command prompt, and had a really big floppy drive. It was a big deal when we got a cd-rom for it. I think it was a 386 or 486 or something like that.

Next one was my first 'real' computer, I suppose. An old Gateway:

Pentium II 266 mhz
64mb ram (upgraded it to 128mb by myself - my first ever upgrade! *sniff*)
6gb hd (upgraded to 20gb)
Voodoo 2 Video card

Had that one for a while. It was an absolute beast on games like Star Wars, Episode 1: The Phantom Menace, Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II, and EverQuest.

Second one I got a few years later, when I was getting into Counter Strike. It was another Gateway.

AMD Athlon 1.2ghz
512mb ram
40 gig hard drive
ATI Radeon 7000 VE (Upgraded to Geforce 4 ti4200 - best graphics card I've ever owned)

A few years later I did a quasi upgrade. I kept old parts like the hard drive and video card, and bought some other newish things.

AMD Athlon XP 2400+
1gig ram (I won this at an EverQuest convention in Chicago. It was the best ram available from Kingston at the time)
40 gig hd
Geforce 4 ti4200 (Upgraded to ATI Radeon 9600 XT (sucked) and later a ATI Radeon X1600 Pro (sucked))

When I went off to college I bought myself a laptop, a Compaq Presario V2000. Still using this laptop as my primary machine while out and about, which I find myself doing very frequently.

14.1" screen
AMD Turion ML-28 (1.6ghz)
1gb ram
60gig hd
ATI Radeon Xpress 200m

That was a little over three years ago. And now I finally built myself my baby - a brand new desktop. Hand picked every part and built it myself from the ground up.

NZXT Hush Case
22" Widescreen Acer Monitor
Q6600 @ 3.00 ghz with stock heat sink
BFG 8800 GT OC'd Video Card
650 watt OCZ Ninja PSU
Gigabyte P35 Motherboard
2gb OCZ Gold RAM
400gb WD HD
Dvd burner / media card reader / etc.
with Windows Vista Home Premium

Currently, all those computers still work. The only thing I ever had go out was a power supply from the second gateway, which I replaced with the power supply from the first! Which is /still/ in use.  Iirc, its over 12 years old now.

Old parts are either still around as spares or were given away as birthday and Christmas presents to family.


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Azusis said:


> That was a little over three years ago. And now I finally built myself my baby - a brand new desktop. Hand picked every part and built it myself from the ground up.
> 
> NZXT Hush Case
> 22" Widescreen Acer Monitor
> ...



That's a pretty sweet sounding rig, and a mean quad-core to boot.  Makes my dv6700 look like chump change, but I think it does pretty well considering that I tote it around to everywhere with me, including work.  I'll tell you though, for all the talk from Intel about their newer 45nm architecture chips consuming less power, this laptop would beg to differ.  Frickin' 8000-series C2D is a damn battery hog, even with a 12 cell.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't remember what my first computer was, but I remember it being gray. And it had Windows 95.

My current computer is a Toshiba Satellite runnin' Vista.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 8, 2008)

first comp was a laptop i received when i was 5 by my grandparents


current is homemade with 64 bit processor, 1024 MB of ram, Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT graphics card, and running windows xp pro (vista can suck my furry balls)


----------



## da-fox (Jul 8, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> (vista can suck my furry balls)



Yeah... I dont like Vista. My computer can run Vista because all my parts are compatible with Vista....but.. I prefer XP pro... The only thing I hate is because DX10 is only available on Vista, so I need to run DX9 on my 8800GTS...


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 8, 2008)

My first computer ever? Dang... I was pretty young so I don't remember what exactly it was. I do remember it had to load its games in a command prompt, and had a big huge floppy drive to it. I remember playing Zac Mckracken and Manic Mansion on it, too.

My current desktop system looks like this:
OCZ 700watt PSU
ASUS CROSSHAIR motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ 3.2gHz 1MB L2 Cache CPU
2Gigs OCZ Reaper edition DDR2 800 SDRAM
120Gig SATA hard drive
GeForce 8800GTS 512MB
Some old-ass CD reader/burner
Windows XP Pro

It also have this really tacky color-changing case with a bunch of LED-loaded fans.  I'll replace my CD burner someday with something new... I just rarely use it so I was in no hurry to get a new one.

Here's my laptop specs, too. It's a Dell XPS M1530:
Intel T9300 2.5 gHz CPU
1280x800 LCD w/2.0 Megapixel Camera
320GB 5400rpm SATA Hard Drive
4GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz
256MB GeForce 8600M GT
Slot Load DVD+/-RW
Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy HD Software Edition
Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-card
Dell Wireless 355 Bluetooth Internal
Windows Vista Home Premium


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 8, 2008)

First computer:
A macintosh

Current Computer:
A Dell that's 7 years old LOL


----------



## Hollud (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow. Let me see...

- - -

*One*

Big, full tower 486DX (I think) running at (or about) 66MHz with MS-DOS 6.22 installed. It had a 5.25 floppy drive, 3.5 floppy drive, 8MB of RAM and a 40MB hard disk. PrintShop Deluxe was amazing for doing school projects with the only drawback being that it didn't have enough RAM to print in colour.

*Two*

IPC FamilyMagic ExcellentÃ©. Pentium 166MHz. 32MB EDO RAM (upgraded to 48MB). 20GB HDD. Some graphics card. Some audio card. TV Tuner. 12X CD-ROM. 3.5 floppy drive. 15" CRT. Windows 95 first, then Windows 98, then Red Hat Linux.

This lasted quite a while. Theoretically, it should still be alive today... if I could bother to plug it in. And if I had a spare monitor. And if it weren't encased in rust. Scheduled to be sent to the recycling people.

*Three*

Apple iMac DV Bondi Blue. PowerPC G3 400MHz. 64MB DDR RAM (upgraded to 192MB). 20GB HDD (I think). ATI Rage 128 Pro. DVD-ROM/CD-RW. Iomega External CD-RW. 15" CRT. Mac OS 9 first, then Mac OS X Jaguar.

My first Mac! Joy of joys! Loved it to death, really. Sold it off when I moved to my next computer.

*Four
*
Apple iBook G3. PowerPC G3 800MHz. 256MB DDR RAM. 30GB HDD. ATI Mobility Radeon 7500. DVD-ROM/CD-RW. 12" LCD. Airport (802.11b/g). Mac OS X Jaguar first, then Mac OS X Panther.

My first portable Mac! Although it didn't help that this was the model that had lemons aplenty. I was covered under the extended logic board replacement. Finally died after returning from a 3 month attachment in China.

*Five*

HP Pavilion 774d. Pentium IV 2.4 GHz. 256MB DDR RAM (upgraded to 768MB). 80GB HDD. nVidia GeForce MX 440 128MB (upgraded to nVidia GeForce 6600GT 128MB). DVD-ROM. CD-RW (upgraded to DVD-RW, which refuses to write CDs and DVDs). 3.5 floppy drive (disconnected). 15" LCD (with a dead pixel). 10/100 Ethernet & Netgear USB Wireless Adaptor (802.11b/g). Windows XP first, then Windows Vista Ultimate Beta, then back to Windows XP.

Great PC. Younger brother uses this now.

*Six
*
Acer TravelMate. Pentium IV(M) 2.0GHz. 512MB DDR RAM. 20GB HDD. Intel Graphic Accelerator. DVD-ROM/CD-RW. 3.5 floppy drive. 15" LCD. D-Link 802.11g Wireless Card. Windows XP.

Used it for a while in school to do AutoCAD and RevIT, but it was Mum's laptop after all. Heavy beast, this thing... almost broke my back.

*Seven (Current)*

Apple MacBook. Intel Core Duo 2.0GHz. 512MB DDR RAM (upgraded to 2GB). 60GB HDD. Intel GMA 950. SuperDrive. 13.3" LCD with iSight. Airport Extreme (802.11a/b/g). Mac OS X Tiger first, then Mac OS X Leopard.

My replacement for the iBook and my current computer.

*Eight*

Lenovo Y400. Intel Core 2 Duo 1.66GHz. 1GB DDR RAM (upgraded to 2GB). 120GB HDD. nVidia GeForce 7300. DVD-RW/CD-RW. 13.3" LCD. Intel 3945 Wireless (802.11a/b/g). Windows XP.

Mum's supposedly replacement for her Acer. But her Acer is still chugging along, so I'm using this for some light gaming.



- - -

Well, that's all for now. I didn't add in my sister's ASUS and her new MacBook (because it's hers) or my brother's Toshiba M300 (because it's his). But I guess you could say I've dabbled a bit with computers.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 8, 2008)

The laptop with which I am typing this is my first: Gateway ML6732. The button recently broke off but I managed to fix it instead of having to pay $100-150 to replace it. *wags tail* I feel special for fixin' my first problem concerning computers! X3

Specs:

Processor: 
Intel Pentium Dual-Core Mobile Processor T2370
1.73 GHz, 1 MB L2 Cache, 533 MHz FSB

Screen:
15.4" Ultrabright WXGA TFT Display (seriously, it burns my eyes!)

Memory:
3 GB DDR2 Memory

Hard Drive:
320 GB Hard Drive

Optical Drive:
DVD+-RW Super Milti Drive with Dual-Layer Capability

Graphics:
Intel Graphics Media ACcelerator X3100
with up to 384 MB of Dyamic Video Memory

Wireless:
802.11g Wireless LAN

Other Jonk:
5-in-1  Memory Card Reader

I don't know how good this computer is compared to the average computer of today but atleast it works well for me! Also, what does the FSB mean? and the Cache levels?


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 8, 2008)

Commodore 64 and 1541-II disk drive. 64K RAM, 170K disks... feel the burn 
Expanded eventually to TWO 1541-II drives plus 512K geoRAM.

VIXEN: Started as a generic 286 with 1Mb memory and 120Mb HD, finished as a 386DX 4Mb RAM and 2 x 120Mb HDs. 14.4Kb modem, ran DOS and Windows 3.1. Got on the internet with UUCP... ah, those were the days.

VIXEN II: PC General P120 with 16Mb memory, 1Gb HD and Windows 95, 33.6Kb modem. Eventually expanded to 32Mb memory.

VIXEN III: HP Presario 766MHz, 128Mb memory and 20Gb HD running Windows ME, 56Kb modem. Upgraded to Windows XP, installed network card, expanded to 384Mb memory (but 128Mb has recently died, so XP's running like a dog).

New machine (VIXEN IV) planned for later this year...


----------



## Azusis (Jul 8, 2008)

markwhitewolf said:


> That's a pretty sweet sounding rig, and a mean quad-core to boot.  Makes my dv6700 look like chump change, but I think it does pretty well considering that I tote it around to everywhere with me, including work.  I'll tell you though, for all the talk from Intel about their newer 45nm architecture chips consuming less power, this laptop would beg to differ.  Frickin' 8000-series C2D is a damn battery hog, even with a 12 cell.



Hehe, thanks! It is hard to compare laptops to desktops though. In comparison, my laptop actually cost me more than my desktop did. Craziness, but that's computers for ya.

That dv6700 is a very nice laptop though. I personally have always liked HP / Compaq. I've dropped my Compaq laptop on the ground many times from a height of 3 feet or more, lugged it around in a backpack for three years, and have accidentally kicked it more times than I can count... and its just fine. XD Well, I lie. There's a tiny crack in the upper right of the case from where I dropped it once. Screen and everything else was unaffected. ^^

Do you like the 12 cell? I find the extra battery life nice, but it seems to make the laptop so much heavier. D:


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 8, 2008)

Mayfurr said:


> Commodore 64 and 1541-II disk drive. 64K RAM, 170K disks... feel the burn
> Expanded eventually to TWO 1541-II drives plus *512K geoRAM*.


Sweet!  I hate you now. =p


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Azusis said:


> Hehe, thanks! It is hard to compare laptops to desktops though. In comparison, my laptop actually cost me more than my desktop did. Craziness, but that's computers for ya.
> 
> That dv6700 is a very nice laptop though. I personally have always liked HP / Compaq. I've dropped my Compaq laptop on the ground many times from a height of 3 feet or more, lugged it around in a backpack for three years, and have accidentally kicked it more times than I can count... and its just fine. XD Well, I lie. There's a tiny crack in the upper right of the case from where I dropped it once. Screen and everything else was unaffected. ^^
> 
> Do you like the 12 cell? I find the extra battery life nice, but it seems to make the laptop so much heavier. D:



Well, the dv6700t is a really thin laptop from the get go, so the 12-cell sticks out like a big nub.  It's worth it in the end, because the high-def screen and the processor/video card combo just eat up battery.  It was worth the extra cost additionally because when I'm out for classes or at work, I don't want to have to tether myself to a wall in order to keep running.  

I've kicked a laptop before on accident and I shattered the screen.  I can only hope that if that ever happens with the HP, that it won't be a repeat of a very sad incident.  I bought the accidental damage warranty though, so they'll fix it either way.    Worth the $140 to move from the one year hardware only to 2 years of hardware + accidental damage.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 8, 2008)

A) Packard Bell - 100MHz Pentium, 16MB EDO, 1GB HDD, and Windows 95.
B) Acer Aspire - 450MHz Pentium 2, 64MB SDRAM, 8GB HDD, ATI Xpert AGP, and Windows 98 (Later ME)
C) Custom - 700MHz Pentium 3 (cartridge), 380MB SDRAM, 40GB HDD, ATI Rage 128 Pro 32MB (awesome video card for 1999, served me very well for at least the next 4 years), Creative SB, and Windows XP. This system currently still runs as a server.
D) Custom - 2.4GHz P4 478, 1GB PC2700, 80 & 40GB disks, Radeon 9800, and WinXP. 

Currently I have 10 some odd computers in storage and running as servers, but I'll talk about my daily user.

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 939 pin
EPox 939 nForce4U board (They recently just went out of business, so no more easy BIOS updates. Damn.)
2GB PC3200
160GB SATA & 80GB PATA Seagate drives
Old TDK 8x DVD-RW PATA drive
Oh yeah, and a Radeon X850XT PCIe VGA card. (I don't play many games, so it hasn't seen a lot of heavy usage.)


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 8, 2008)

From 1991-1992

Current is just an AMD 2800+, 2GB RAM, 2x80, 1x250 internal drives, Audigy sound and X1600 Pro 512MB.


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 8, 2008)

mrchris said:


> From 1991-1992
> 
> Current is just an AMD 2800+, 2GB RAM, 2x80, 1x250 internal drives, Audigy sound and X1600 Pro 512MB.



Oh man, the Packard Bell Legend series.  Purchased from Sears no less!  Prodigy internet service and a 2400 baud modem.  Blazing fast speed, load a webpage in neigh on 10 minutes!


----------



## flamealphamale (Jul 8, 2008)

Pi said:


> I didn't know you could compute with an 18-wheeler.
> 
> Seriously, use of that term is irritating.



Actually, rig refers to a set up, kind of like rigging on a pirate ship or something. A system of ropes all connected together would be called a rig. A And of coarse computers have lots of connecting things. Hey, you learn new things every day.


----------



## Monak (Jul 9, 2008)

a mac laptop from the late 80's , and my current computer is a 5 year old dell the I have Frankensteined the shit out of.


----------



## jrwenzel (Jul 10, 2008)

Letâ€™s see now . . .
First one I ever used:
IBM 1620 Mainframe (can you say punch-cards and core memory?.
----------
First one I ever owned:
Atari 800 (followed by a sting of upgrades ending with an Atari TTO3O)
----------
Current system(s):
Image stallion- (hand built workstation)
AMD Athlon64 x2 4800+, 4GB DDR2 800 RAM
AMD/ATI Fire GL graphics card, primary display 30â€ 2560x1600 LCD â€“ secondary display 24â€1920x1200 LCD.
1TB RAID, Blueray R/W optical drive
----------
Render Mare: (hand built render-engine / edition platform)
AMD Phenom quad-core 9850, 16GB RAM.
GeForce graphics, system shares the 24â€ display with Image Stallion.
4TB RAID, Blueray R/W optical drive.
----------
Shared attributes/hardware:
Cases are sliver Asus mid-tower ATX P162 with 550w Asus power supplies.
Both systems are linked via a 1000 base-T connection.
OS: Vista 64 ultimate (too much imaging/eating/mastering/CAD/modeling/rendering software to mention)
Wacom Intuos3 12x19 tablet with 5-button mouse â€“ pen â€“air-brush â€“ 6D art-pen.
Cherry-Pro keyboard.
Canon i9900 printer, Canon CanoScan LiDE 500F scanner, analog-SD â€“ Digitalâ€“SD â€“Digital HD PVR, Dish Network Receiver {Oh and I have a HDTV Tuner card in Image Stalion.}.
M-Audio Keystation 61es keyboard.


----------



## delFur (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't even remember my first computer other than it was some huge white brick from Dell.

Today is different:
Intel Q6600 2.4ghz
Nvidia 8800GTS 640MB
2GB Ram
500GB
550W Antec PSU - which is on its last legs
DVD+/-RW


----------



## Fox_the_Shiba (Jul 10, 2008)

my first one.... was a Micron with a P2, and 128mb of ram...and thats all that I remember

Current:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5800+ 3.0GHz
1GB X3 Asus Crosshair DDR2
X2  GeForce 8500 GT SLI
250GB HDD
Dual 17" LCD
Lightscribe DVDR/RW+

lightscribe drive came with the HDD


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 10, 2008)

The first one that was mine alone...mmh...I think it was something like this...

+ Some 386DX CPU (probably an Intel, and possibly a 486, but I definitely remember the "DX")
+ 16 or 32MB RAM (not sure which) over 8 72-pin SIMMs
+ Windows 95 (type A, as I recall...)
+ 256 color video card
+ AT (not even Baby AT) mainboard with at least 4 EISA slots (at least, I'd hope that they were at least EISA)
+ 150MB hard drive tops (though I think the original was a bit smaller)
+ NEC MultiSync monitor of some kind. (I still have it--it works quite well, actually. Original monitor was a grayscale IBM of some kind...)
+ No sound. Ever.

Anything else I'm missing?

Of course, my family had a computer--two, in fact, but the good one was my dad's--before that...it was total crap ^_^ Never knew the exact specs, but it ran Windows 3.11 fairly well...well, you know--for running Windows 3.11. And I could get Space Quest and Dr. Brain to run on it quite smoothly, so I didn't care too much.

Current machine (recently upgraded!)

+ 1050 MHz AMD Athlon CPU (I'm PRETTY sure it's an Athlon and not a Duron, anyway...)
+ SiS 741 chipset mini-ATX mainboard (Mentioned because I just use the integrated sound--why buy the cow when the milk's free, as they say. Broke the built-in video connector, though ^_^;
+ 512MB DDR RAM (but it was only 384MB until yesterday morning)
+ 64MB nVidia GeForce2 MX
+ Realtek LAN adapter...not sure exactly what kind, but it's not capable of Gigabit Ethernet transmission. (My motherboard came with built-in Ethernet, too, but...it always seemed a bit off, since the "full-speed" light never came on...)
+ Compaq V75 monitor (No, I still don't have an LCD...I think I'll just kill two with one and save for a Cintiq--the site said you could use it as a primary screen...)

Apologies all around for going into too much unrelated detail.


----------



## Kumiko_Fox (Jul 10, 2008)

First computer:
Apple ][e
1MHz 6502 processor
4KB RAM
No hard drive
dual 5 1/4 inch floppy drives
colour monitor

various other Macs

Current computer:
MacBook Pro
2.5GHz Core 2 Duo processor
4GB RAM
250GB hard drive
DVD burner
15" monitor
Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT
+ over 1TB of external storage

(Next computer, 8 core Mac Pro with at least 8GB of RAM)


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 11, 2008)

My first computer was put together from spare parts and all I remember is:
pentium 3
10 GB hard drive
256 MB RAM
some lame onboard graphics chip
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Now im in high school and Ive taken the Honors Computer Engineering Technology class and Ive built a much better computer now that I know how and have a job to buy components
AMD athlon64 3500+ MMX, 3DNow, ~2.2GHz
1 GB dual channel RAM
30 GB internal Hard Drive
250 GB external Hard drive
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 512 MB 128-bit graphics card
Realtek AC97 HD audio
DVD-ROM (with rewritable CD disk drive)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
I am a gamer and getting ready for college so I am in the process of saving money to build a new computer, something in the range of:
Core 2 Quad (or at least a Core 2 Duo extreme) ~3.0GHz
3 GB RAM
250 GB internal Hard Drive
either the GeForce 8800 or maybe something in the 9 series
a DVD rewritable disk drive
etc. etc. etc.

hit me up if u wanna share ideas or offer opinions ^^


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Kumiko_Fox said:


> First computer:
> Apple ][e
> 1MHz 6502 processor
> 4KB RAM
> ...




Oh man, the IIe.  I remember that.  At first, the IIe's that I had access to didn't even have the color monitor, they had the green background with the different green colored text and graphics.  I dominated all over original Oregon Trail on that thing.  Those were the days.


----------



## SFox (Jul 12, 2008)

My first was a IBM PC XT with DOS and a CGA monitor
I couldn't do much with it, not even play any real games. All I could do is mess around with a few crappy ancient 5" diskette games and QBasic

Current one was built by ibuypower, about 2 years old now.
512 megs ram, AMD Athlon 2800+, ATI Radeon 9600 XT, Soundblaster Live (self upgrade from onboard sound), DVD-ROM, CD-RW


----------



## Monarq (Jul 12, 2008)

The first computer I had that was exclusively mine was a PowerSpec (local brand) with a 5GB hard drive and Windows XP. It was pretty useful for a computer built in 2001.

2 compters later, I'm sitting pretty with an HP Pavilion a1740n with... I think a 320GB hard drive, Windows Vista, and a 22 inch widescreen Chimei monitor. I actually hate the monitor, but other than that this computer's a dream.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 13, 2008)

My first one that I remember, around the age of 8 or 9, had a green/or orange and black monitor and ran on DOS. I had to memorize the command for Paint. Which was all I could figure out how to use. It had games, on 5" floppies but it couldn't run those. 

Now, I have my HP Pavillion dv9000, running a 17" screen, 2gigs of RAM and 200GB hard drive. Vista, dual core 1.67 ghz and nvidia geforce  8600M GS.


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Lina Loaded said:


> My first one that I remember, around the age of 8 or 9, had a green/or orange and black monitor and ran on DOS. I had to memorize the command for Paint. Which was all I could figure out how to use. It had games, on 5" floppies but it couldn't run those.
> 
> Now, I have my HP Pavillion dv9000, running a 17" screen, 2gigs of RAM and 200GB hard drive. Vista, dual core 1.67 ghz and nvidia geforce  8600M GS.



How do you like the dv9000?  When it came time to buy my new laptop, I had to make the hard choice between the larger screen and the weight.  While the 17" option appealed to me, I go on quite a few trips each year, and I decided that sticking with a 15" or a 14" was going to be the right decision.  However, in a year or so (this laptop is about 4 months old), I'm going to be ready to move up, and I may need to buck up and deal with the extra pain on my shoulder.  Is the 9000 series worth it?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 13, 2008)

I got an iMac G3 for my first computer. I had a love-hate relationship with it. It might've proved to have been a good computer, had I not been caught writing porn on it and had it confiscated from me.

I loved how it looked. It was bulky, but stylish. Ah.....those days long long ago.....

Now I have a Inspiron Notebook. It's not as classy as the iMac, but it sure beats dragging a monitor and tower up and down three flights of stairs whenever I have to move.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 13, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I got an iMac G3 for my first computer. I had a love-hate relationship with it. It might've proved to have been a good computer, had I not been caught writing porn on it and had it confiscated from me.
> 
> I loved how it looked. It was bulky, but stylish. Ah.....those days long long ago.....
> 
> Now I have a Inspiron Notebook. It's not as classy as the iMac, but it sure beats dragging a monitor and tower up and down three flights of stairs whenever I have to move.


 
That's the beauty of a laptop. You can just close it and go wherever you need to when you need to. It also comes with the added risk of quicker overheating, due to the parts being so closely manufactured together.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Jul 13, 2008)

my first computer was a Wang and my first ip was aol , it took forever to do anything


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 13, 2008)

I wanted the 15" actually. But when they went to sell it to me, I was the first one who wanted one (_yay_) they discovered all they had are...17". 
They'd mismarked all the signs and ads.

I love it, though I've found with mine the heating can get really intense and while they didn't say so, I'm pretty sure my motherboard melted after about ...9 months? If you can keep it cool and watch for a burning scent (which I can't)  it may be worth it. ..Though, unless you go do lots of gaming and entertainment watching on it you may want to go for a slightly smaller screen. 



markwhitewolf said:


> How do you like the dv9000?  When it came time to buy my new laptop, I had to make the hard choice between the larger screen and the weight.  While the 17" option appealed to me, I go on quite a few trips each year, and I decided that sticking with a 15" or a 14" was going to be the right decision.  However, in a year or so (this laptop is about 4 months old), I'm going to be ready to move up, and I may need to buck up and deal with the extra pain on my shoulder.  Is the 9000 series worth it?


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Lina Loaded said:


> I wanted the 15" actually. But when they went to sell it to me, I was the first one who wanted one (_yay_) they discovered all they had are...17".
> They'd mismarked all the signs and ads.
> 
> I love it, though I've found with mine the heating can get really intense and while they didn't say so, I'm pretty sure my motherboard melted after about ...9 months? If you can keep it cool and watch for a burning scent (which I can't)  it may be worth it. ..Though, unless you go do lots of gaming and entertainment watching on it you may want to go for a slightly smaller screen.



I don't do a whole lot of intense gaming that requires a big screen.  I game enough that I would like one, but not enough that I can justify moving up to a 17" when I hook the laptop up to my 32" LCD TV for slideshows and movies as it is.  I am in complete agreement with you that the heat generation on HP's is a complete problem...even the dv6700t can get very...VERY warm when it is left to its own devices and doing something requiring a lot of processor and hard drive activity.  No motherboard melting as of yet, but I'm sure HP would deal with that if it were to occur.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey guys, while we're on the subject of computer brands, what can you say about Gateway computers?


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 13, 2008)

...I had Gateway once. It was very fun to play in, I tried to sleep in it but I was just too big. So I wore it on my head for a while, ran into a lot of walls. Gateway _box_ that is. XD those black and white boxes were awesome. 

Can't say anything about the computer though.


----------



## da-fox (Jul 13, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Hey guys, while we're on the subject of computer brands, what can you say about Gateway computers?



Well... it depend of what you wanna do with your computer. I think the best computer you can have is a hand builded computer by yourself. If you want a Gaming computer, but dont really know wich brand take, I recommand to you to take an AlienWare computer. They are very poweful for gaming and they have very nice laptops for gaming too, like a laptop with 2 Nvidia Geforce 8600gts SLI...yes.... 2 video card in a laptop... hehe....
But.... if you want a normal computer for little games, videos, movies, chatting, etc... I think Gateway is not so bad. A little bit like HP or Compaq.... also, the DELL XPS series are very good for gaming! Dell is a good brand too..... but any brand is better than a hand builded computer.... Sure its most expensive, but you know exactly what is in your computer. My computer cost me around 500-600$. Its a computer that I builded myself. All parts are brand new exept the video card. I got a Geforce 8800GTS for 100$.. hehe I have a AMD dual-core processor (150$....now maybe 100$...very less expensive than Intel and have good performances)... my memory are OCZ Gold Gamer Extreme (90$ at the shop...now around 60$)... MSI motherboard (80$)..... SoundBlaster Audigy SE (35$).... LG DVD-RW (25$).........-------...... So, a hand builded computer is not very expensive. Sometimes its less expensive than a computer from a company. And with my "cheap" computer, I can run Crysis at High (1280*1024) with around 30fps.... and Bioshock at Max (1280*1024) with around 60 to 70fps....
Anyway... I think you can get better than Gateway because sometimes, the parts are "No Name", except if you take the High-end products...
I hope I helped you...

*****Btw, sorry for my bad english.... im a french canadian... hehe ****


----------



## nrr (Jul 13, 2008)

My first microcomputer was a Commodore 64.  My first "real" computer was a Silicon Graphics Indy with a 150MHz MIPS R4400SC, 32MB worth of RAM, and I forget how much disk, most likely around 1GB.

I'm currently running on a dual Opteron 240 with 1GB worth of RAM and 120GB worth of disk.


----------



## uncia (Jul 13, 2008)

nrr said:


> My first microcomputer was a Commodore 64.  My first "real" computer was...


Oi! -v-


----------



## LunaticMoth (Jul 13, 2008)

My first computer...my oh my...

My first computer was an Atari 800. With a honkin' 5 1/4" floppy drive attachment, a tape drive, and--fancy--a 500baud modem! Like the kind you put a telephone receiver on top of. 

First thing I learned to do was type. Then I played games. I was...5?

The computer i have now is aging and I need to replace it. It's a home-built PC, Athlon 64 3800+ with 1.5GB of RAM, about 1TB of total HDD space (I have like four of them in there...), 256MB Radeon X800 All-In_Wonder card, a Sound Blaster Audigy 4 Platinum plus a Yamaha SW1000XG card for MIDI...24" LG Flatron that I just bought recently...running XP x64. It was pretty sweet in its day but it's so loaded up now, it really needs its guts replaced.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 13, 2008)

Too lazy to edit my earlier post, but I recently got a hold of:

- Sony Vaio PCG-731
- 192MB RAM
- 6GB Fujitsu HDD
- Windows 98 SE

My dad had that lappy running Win2K for the past year, which it really couldn't run well. It was like running Vista on a "Decent for XP" computer.

Also, LunaticMoth, whadya mean it needs its guts replaced? I don't know much about AMD/ATI, but I looked up your hardware and it sounds like a pretty good machine.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

My first computer was green.

Now I use an HP Pavilion dv6000 with Windows XP.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 13, 2008)

My first computer...was an old Apple Macintosh. Nothing but educational games.

My current one? An old (and dying) custom built PC (extracted from DELL hardware), How old? The board's all PCI slots (And not PCI-e). Windows XP, 1 GB RAM (DDR 333mhz), 1.6 Ghz Athlon processor, NVIDIA Geforce 5200 video card. Won't run Doom 3 or Spore or Team Fortress 2 because of the outdated hardware, but runs older 3D games kinda well (On average, 14-20 FPS).

Not what you'd call a gaming PC, but hey! It still works!

And someday, it'll be replaced! >.>


----------



## An Theris (Jul 13, 2008)

My first computer was a Commodore C116 (I think...), later I moved on to an Amiga 500...
First PC was a 90Mhz / 8MB Ram / 1GB HDD Windows95 Miditower.
After several other "stationary" PCs; I now use a 1.7Ghz (single core), 1024MB Ram Laptop with WinXP (Professional, 32Bit). It's like 2.5 years old now and doesn't sound like it will survive much longer :/

But hey, as long as Baldur's Gate II and Diablo II are running fine I'm ok ^^

Edith: Other than that, I also have 2 PCs with ~1.3Ghz / 512~768MB Ram, both running with Linux. One is used for testing software like forums or wikis before I upload them to a "real" webserver; while the other one is used to program stuff for university


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 14, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> That's the beauty of a laptop. You can just close it and go wherever you need to when you need to. It also comes with the added risk of quicker overheating, due to the parts being so closely manufactured together.



I'm not fussed about it. I have everything backed up on an external harddrive, so if this computer craps out, I'll just have to use the ones the school provides. Of course, I won't be able to surf for porn like I used to.....oh well.

I might want to get a Mac next time, though. Dell's customer service is great and all, but their computers are rather plain looking. >>

Anyway, what's the life expectancy for a laptop anyway? Three years? Four?


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jul 14, 2008)

First:

Atari 1200XL, with 64KB of RAM, tape and floppy drives, light pen, and voice recognition module


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jul 14, 2008)

My first computer...WAS A ROOM!!!!!!   Seriously, I'm that old.
It had a diesel engine and pistons and stuff and could calculate 2+2 in fifteen minutes flat.

Nowadays.  I have a lapdancerthingy with an Intel Celery M inside, with 1.6 Gigglybits and a 40 Gigglybits hard drive.  It also allows me to burn off porn for my friends and can connect to the internet using air.


----------



## farellemoon (Jul 14, 2008)

My first computer was a blue Toshiba Laptop bought back in 2002. It was later stolen.


----------



## nrr (Jul 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Anyway, what's the life expectancy for a laptop anyway? Three years? Four?


The support cycle for any computer should actually be three years, but sometimes, if you're lucky, you can squeeze a couple of more years out of it.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Jul 15, 2008)

My first computer was a Amiga 500 with 2MB of RAM. I could do advanced video editing in real time on it that I still can't do on modern Macs and Windows machines without expensive hardware additions.

My current computer is a HP DV6000 which costs less than a Mac Mini (don't how Apple can claim their stuff is competitively priced).

Specs of my system:
OS: Kubuntu Linux Hardy
15.4 inch laptop screen - TFT matrix, max resolution: 1280x800 pixels
2GB RAM
Usual fax-modem, ethernet, wireless, firewire, 3usb ports
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5450  @ 1.66GHz, CPU flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1) with 768MB dedicated RAM on the card
Built in SD card reader/writer
Bluetooth
Webcam (seems quite good quality, but I don't use it)
Built in microphones in the monitor (seems good quality, but I use a external mic)

She's called Vigil and makes for a great gaming and development machine.


----------



## Sova_13 (Jul 16, 2008)

My first own computer was MTX Pentium 200 MHz processor, 32 MB of ram, 1 MB graphic card, few GB HDisk

Now I have intel quad core q6600 clocked 2.4 > 3.0 GHz (motherboard sucks, it works unstable, so i mostly have it stock), 2 GB of ram, 512 MB nVidia 8800 GT clocked (planning on buying one more for SLI), almost 1 TB total disk space


----------



## Sova_13 (Jul 16, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Well... it depend of what you wanna do with your computer. I think the best computer you can have is a hand builded computer by yourself. If you want a Gaming computer, but dont really know wich brand take, I recommand to you to take an AlienWare computer. They are very poweful for gaming and they have very nice laptops for gaming too, like a laptop with 2 Nvidia Geforce 8600gts SLI...yes.... 2 video card in a laptop... hehe....
> But.... if you want a normal computer for little games, videos, movies, chatting, etc... I think Gateway is not so bad. A little bit like HP or Compaq.... also, the DELL XPS series are very good for gaming! Dell is a good brand too..... but any brand is better than a hand builded computer.... Sure its most expensive, but you know exactly what is in your computer. My computer cost me around 500-600$. Its a computer that I builded myself. All parts are brand new exept the video card. I got a Geforce 8800GTS for 100$.. hehe I have a AMD dual-core processor (150$....now maybe 100$...very less expensive than Intel and have good performances)... my memory are OCZ Gold Gamer Extreme (90$ at the shop...now around 60$)... MSI motherboard (80$)..... SoundBlaster Audigy SE (35$).... LG DVD-RW (25$).........-------...... So, a hand builded computer is not very expensive. Sometimes its less expensive than a computer from a company. And with my "cheap" computer, I can run Crysis at High (1280*1024) with around 30fps.... and Bioshock at Max (1280*1024) with around 60 to 70fps....
> Anyway... I think you can get better than Gateway because sometimes, the parts are "No Name", except if you take the High-end products...
> I hope I helped you...
> ...


 
I run Crysis on very high 1280x1024 with 30 fps, like i said i'm planning on buying one more graphic card (SLI), so I can run Crysis on very high 1280x1024 with 4xAA with 40 Fps (already tested it in SLI with friends card)


----------



## Keowolf (Jul 16, 2008)

My very first computer was a Macintosh Plus. Its RAM was upgraded to 2 MB, and sat on a large, 40 MB external hard disk.

My current computer is a Gateway MT3423 laptop that I bought about a year ago; Turion 64 X2 TL-56 processor, 2 GB DDR2 667 MHz RAM, 160 GB hard drive.


----------



## da-fox (Jul 16, 2008)

Sova_13 said:


> I run Crysis on very high 1280x1024 with 30 fps, like i said i'm planning on buying one more graphic card (SLI), so I can run Crysis on very high 1280x1024 with 4xAA with 40 Fps (already tested it in SLI with friends card)



Well... maybe you can run it at Very High because you have Vista, or because you have 512Mb on your card. I think the Very High parameter is locked with XP because I have a 8800GTS 320Mb OC... So..im sure I can run it at Very High....but maybe with a better processor because I have an Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2.5Ghz not overclocked.


----------



## Arkolyte (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm....first computer my family had was this old IBM that's sitting beside my chair.  The first one I had is an old Compaq laptop that's sitting downstairs with a bummed up screen.

My current computer:
Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 Motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
OCZ Vindicator 150x150x90mm Heatsink w/120mm fan
Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit
4GB (1GBx4) DDR2-800 PC2-6400 G-Skill RAM
2x MSI nVidia 8800 GTS 320MB running in SLI
Samsung 250GB HDD
Western Digital Caviar SE 250GB HDD
Apevia X-Cruiser Case
KINGWIN ABT-600MA1S 600W ATX 12V Ver.2.2 Power Supply
Some HP DVD-R Combo Drive
And shitloads of glowy blue fans, LEDs and cold cathodes.


----------



## Mr_Marcooler (Jul 16, 2008)

my first: 

37.2 gb hard drive space

512 mb ram 

nvidia GeForce 420 Go 32m

and thats all to say about that laptop fu****

The one that comes te nearest days:

8gb ram

asus en9800gx2 

intel core duo 3000 mhz

500 gb hardrive with 7200 rpm

benq g244w 22"

logitech g15 keyboard

razer diamondback 3g

(ive not really written down specs before, tell me if i forgot something important)


----------



## marmelmm (Jul 16, 2008)

RailRide said:


> First machine:
> --Coleco Adam, Expansion Module version. 320K RAM, 6 drives (2 tape, 2 5.25", 2 3.5"), dot matrix and daisywheel printers, 1200bps modem.



Ooo!  Me, too, 'cept I only had one tape drive and the daisywheel printer.

First REAL computer:  Mac SE, 4 megs, 20 meg HD.

Current computers:  Mac Mini G4 1.42 ghz, 256MB, 80 GB and G3 Lombard PB, 312 MB, 40 GB.

Inbetween:  One helluva lot of hand-me-down Macs.  

-MMM-


----------



## Sova_13 (Jul 19, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Well... maybe you can run it at Very High because you have Vista, or because you have 512Mb on your card. I think the Very High parameter is locked with XP because I have a 8800GTS 320Mb OC... So..im sure I can run it at Very High....but maybe with a better processor because I have an Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2.5Ghz not overclocked.


 
I run it under xp but i have tweak that unlocks very high and it even makes the game more realistic then dx10 very high settings on vista, becouse colors and tones of game are much more realistic, but only stupid thing that crysis is optimised to run only with 2 cores so 2 are lazy


----------



## da-fox (Jul 19, 2008)

Sova_13 said:


> I run it under xp but i have tweak that unlocks very high and it even makes the game more realistic then dx10 very high settings on vista, becouse colors and tones of game are much more realistic, but only stupid thing that crysis is optimised to run only with 2 cores so 2 are lazy



Oh yeah.. I heard about that tricks. I think you just need to go in a folder, open a Text folder and change some 1 and 0 or something like that to unlock the performances of DX10 even if you have DX9 and XP


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 22, 2008)

FIRST - Homebuilt (this was back int he early 90s, when building your own PC was in its infancy)

Processor - Intel Pentium II with MMX Support
Memory - 256 Mb
Hard Drive - Western Digital 8 Mb
Operating System - Windows 3.11

CURRENT - HP S3500t Slimline

Processor - Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo processor E4700 (2.6GHz) 
Memory - 2GB DDR2-800MHz dual channel SDRAM (2x1024) 
Hard Drive - 320GB 7200 rpm SATA 3Gb/s hard drive
DVD - LightScribe 16X max. DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti drive
Ports - 15-in-1 memory card reader, 2 USB, headphone port

Plus, a whole bunch of assorted software and accesories that I have yet to use. I run COD4 and Photoshop CS2 through it without a hitch, though my Internet connection tends to get idgety on me in the middle of me serving chumps and n00bs on COD 4.


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 23, 2008)

My first PC wasa frankenstine....lol no joke...a friend of mine just threw a bunch of PC parts in there from what he had hit the power button and said: "Don't hold your breath..i doubt it will work" but it did....and ironically was the best PC i ever owned... worked ten times better than my sister's pc was factory bought and only a few months old...and my was better than hers...but alas it got fried from a powersurge...i never bought a surge protector...stupid me...so i am using a very sucky one currently...


----------



## scruffywolf (Jul 25, 2008)

my first pc was a 33/66 mhz thing.. with windows 95..
2 mb ram.. 100 megs hard drive space

one i have now.. 
2.7ghz p4
2.5gigs of ram
128 meg ati vid card..
soundblaster audigy sound card.. (witch im actualy using the digital out  )
and *cough* 100 gigs hard drive space


----------



## Thorne (Jul 25, 2008)

My first was a win95... god the good old days.

I have a win XP now.


----------



## Pi (Jul 25, 2008)

Thorne said:


> My first was a win95... god the good old days.
> 
> I have a win XP now.



my first car was a gasoline... god the good old days.

i have a diesel now.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 25, 2008)

Pi said:


> my first car was a gasoline... god the good old days.
> 
> i have a diesel now.



my first car was a red... god the good old days.

i have a black car now.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Jul 25, 2008)

my first compy was an AST Advantage 4I running win95, didnt last long though. Modem was first to go, followed by the vid card and then the motherboard. Monitor was the only thing that was decent, it lasted till 4 years ago till it finally burned out.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 26, 2008)

First:
Only thing i can say is that it ran Windows 95

Now:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,1722350,00.asp

And they both suck!


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 30, 2008)

My first one was a ibm 
ibm specs
500mhz processor
128mbs
6gb hdd
32mb graphics
windows 98
soundblaster 16

My moderns ones are
Desktop
2.53ghz pentium 4
120gb hdd
1gb of ram
256mb evga 6200oc
17in HDTV 
windows xp sp3

Server
1ghz xeon
384mb of ram
40gb of hdd in raid
6gb main hdd
32 port switch
4 cd-roms 
1 dvd-rom
windows server 2003

laptop
1.6 celeron
2gb of ram
128mb ati x200oc
razer coppperhead mouse
14in lcd
70gb hdd
windows vista

Mac
1ghz g4
384mb of ram
mac os x 10.49
built in 15in crt
dvd drive 
40gb of hdd

I have alot of computer those are just the ones that I have working now. I have another 5 in a closet waiting to be repaired.


----------



## makee43999 (Jul 30, 2008)

oh wow.... lets see here...

dell laptop still running 95 brand new back then...
ionno how much ram it had and lol it had less than 700MB HDD and a removable tray the supported Battery/CD/Floppy...

and the poor little thing died a few months after i got it...

now im running 2 Vista home preniums networked together

each with 3.66GHz core duos and about 2GB rams one hast 80GB hdd and my primary is about 160GB HDD with an expassion bay for more.. (( note all my comps are laptops cant stand towers i just have to move way to offen >< ))


----------



## fastturtle (Jul 30, 2008)

Then
TRS80/4 with dual 5 inch floppies and a huge 15M external HD that cost over $3000

Other Systems That I Stil Have:
Ti99/4A
Epson PC-AT (286) with 20m HD, Color Monitor, 1200Modem (need 5.25 drive to copy over Dos 6.2 to boot the HD -Dead CmOS battery), Even have the matching Epson 9pin Dot matrix Printer 

Past Systems:
Tandy 1000
386 white box (took lightning strike and blew hole in CPU
486-dx2/66 with 4meg of memory that ran Win3.1 then 95A from floppies
Acer K6-233 with 16M of ram - 1st upgrade was NEC 4x CD Burner - 2gb Seagate drive (still have) that ran Win95 then 98-Upgrade
Next was home built (Athlon 950 Tbird {budget cutting} with 1GB and the Old Seagate 2GB plus a 4GB WD) upgraded to XP1800, Nvidia TNT2/m64 with 32 and Seagate 80GB along with First DVD burner.

Now
Core2Duo at 1.6, 4GB of memory, 820GB of storage, Asus 7300GT Silencer running Kubunta 7.1 for total cost of $1200

Handed the Athlon XP1800 down to my sister as it still works nicely for a 10 year old system (built in 98) and it's now running a Radeon 9600Pro with 256, which fills her needs.


----------



## Loke (Jul 30, 2008)

My first first computer was the family's computer and it was a Sony Vaio from '97...it had a P2, 64mb of memory and a 6gb hard drive I believe. Costed about $4300 >_>

The first one that I built that was mine had:
DFI LanParty NF2 Ultra
AMD Athlon 2500+
Radeon 9800Pro (All in Wonder)
1gb corsair value select memory - PC3200
80gb western digital hard drive - IDE, 8mb cache
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy2

My current one has:
Asus M2N SLI Deluxe
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+
Xfx GeForce 8600GTS
2gb corsair xms memory - PC26400
80gb western digital hard drive (yep, same old one)
160gb western digital hard drive - SATA, 16mb cache
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy2


----------



## zaal (Jul 30, 2008)

Something with a 400MHz Celeron something, a 4GB hard drive and 64MB of RAM

Now:
Pentium D 930 at 3.9GHz (4.2GHz when it's cooler in the winter)
eVGA 7800 GT
2GB G.Skill DDR2 800
Asus P5WD2
Sondigo Inferno
200GB Samsung Spinpoint P
GPU and CPU on water

could've gone with a better processor and stock cooling, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Truhls (Aug 2, 2008)

lol my first PC was a p133.

Currently running 

AMD athlon 4000+ Rated at 6+ Ghz
2g Corsair extreme RAM
9600 GTS 256 Nvdia
Asus m2ne-SLI Motherboard

Surprising my setup played AOC with all settings on high better then most 4000 dollar computers


----------



## Cryptic (Aug 2, 2008)

First computer was a 386. No harddrive, just 1 floppy drive. Played Commander Keen on that old girl.

Current computer is a little out of date, but it does what I want it too...
AMD Athlon +2000 ~1.6Ghz
ATI Radeon 9250 128MB
512MB RAM
80GB HDD
40GB HDD
Audigy


----------



## Jake the Dragon (Aug 2, 2008)

My first computer was a family computer:
iMac G3
Mac OS 8.6
Intel Power PC
9.5 GB HD
DVD-ROM Drive
64 MB of RAM (I think)

Second computer is another family computer:
iMac
Mac OS X Tiger
2 GHz Intel Core Duo
1.5 GB of RAM (667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM)
DVD/CD-ROM RW
250 GB HD

The iMac G3 is now in my Bedroom along with a:
Dell
Windows XP SP 2
No internet connection
Unknown amount of RAM
Intel Pentium III
9 GB HD
CD-ROM RW

and I have one more computer in my closet that I don't use anymore
Compaq
Windows Me
64 MB or RAM
Intel Pentium II
8.5 GB HD
CD-ROM drive
un-useable Floppy Drive

I also had a temporary laptop but the charger shorted and had to be thrown away. I kept the laptop but it eventually got thrown away against my will. System specs unknown, OS was Windows 95.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 4, 2008)

First Computer:

Was my brothers, and I was 7 at the time.

Latest Copmuter
 acer Aspire T120-c
AMD Athlon
Upgraded RAM: 
2x1GB Kingston
Upgraded Optical: 
CD-rw/DVD read
DVD-rw/Lightscribe
Upgraded HDD:
1x80GB acer
1x255GB Seagate

9-in-One Card Reader is also in A drive slot and had to put in an A drive in the B drive slot.

Awsome computer:
Homemade box and motherboard
3 interlinked Intel P4
24x1GB RAM from Kingston
2 DVD-RW drives
2 3-1/4" Floppy drives
14-in-One Card Reader
USB Keycard Startup Security
Powergrid Control for the house
24x500GB HDD from various
OS: self reprogrammed, is a Windows/Mac/Linux hybrid
Sexy A.I and interactive catgirl to help me run it all.

Don't be jealouse now.


----------



## Blade Leingod (Aug 5, 2008)

My first computer was from the IBM grey age running win v3.1 then I got a second one that was loaded with games with a 100mb hard drive then I got a Win 98se comp with a 200mhz processor which was a loner.

My first computer I payed for 
PII 266mhz
64mb ram
4gb + 6gb hd
4mb vid
integrated sound
running Win XP SP2
$25 dollars total

I upgraded the computer to the best of ability and ended up with
800mhz AMD Duron
256mb ram
4gb + 6gb + 40gb hd
32mb Nvidia TnT2(died like 2 days later)
Sound Blaster Live sound card
note: all parts were second hand that friends gave me

Next I upgraded the computer more but not by much
Nvidia GeForce FX 5500 256mb
350watt power supply
and added an extra 256mb ram stick I scrapped from an older comp

And Now I have 4 computers used to have 8
Main Computer- Multipurpose: X-Dragon
CPU: AMD Sempron 3300+ 2.0ghz
RAM: 2gb PC3200 400mhz Avg. Clock 2.5
Hard Drive: 500gb primary 750gb secondary 500gb external
CD-Rom Drive: Lite-on 20x Dvd-ram drive
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 6800XT 256mb
Sound Card: Realtek AC'97
Display: 19" Widescreen LCD on DVI
Speakers: 68watt 2.1 
Keyboard: Logitech G15 gaming keyboard
Mouse: Logitech basic wireless mouse, Logitech trackman trackball mouse
Extras: Wacom Bamboo Tablet, 7port USB Hub, 1gb usb drive, Logitech dual action game pad, Xbox 360 controller, Logitech Cordless Rumble 2, usb cord for my Cannon S5 15, Lexmark Z517, Epson Stylus CX5000

Second Computer - Backup Gaming/Media Server: Destiny V2
CPU: AMD Duron Morgan 1.1ghz
RAM: 368mb PC2100 266mhz
Hard Drive: 20gb primary 20gb secondary
CD-Rom Drive: 52x generic CD-Rom drive
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce FX5500 256mb
Sound Card: Realtek AC'97 and Creative SoundBlaster Live
Display: 15" CRT Monitor
Keyboard: An Old Dell Keyboard it shares with Gangsta Rebrithed
Mouse: Microsoft Intellamouse

Third Computer - Primary Server Computer: Gangsta Rebrithed
CPU: AMD Duron Spitfire 800mhz overclocked to 900mhz
RAM: 320mb PC133 133mhz
Hard Drive: 8gb primary 6gb secondary
CD-Rom Drive: 32x drive
Graphics Card: Generic 4mb vid card

Fourth Computer - Useless one: Razor
CPU: Intel Celeron 1.1ghz
RAM: 128mb PC133 or PC100(can't remember)
Hard Drive: 6gb
CD-Rom Drive: Stock Drive it came with
Graphics: Integrated

And I have enough extra parts to almost make another computer just need a mobo and a case


----------



## Devinion (Aug 5, 2008)

First computer for me was a Commodore64 Tower with specs I couldn't even comprehend at the time (I was what... 4 years old? Maybe 5?)

My Current machine (possibly not for long) is an Ubuntu Studio 8.04 Hardy Heron Tower Dual-Booted with Windows XP SP2. Two internal HDDs (one 30GB the other 40GB) a 500GB Maxtor One Touch 4 External HD, and a seemingly ancient chipset. (My Motherboard's style of RAM isn't even MADE anymore XD)


----------



## Drake_Husky (Aug 6, 2008)

First system was a Acer Aspire with a Cyrix P166 Equivilant Chip, 32mb Ram, 8 MB ATi Rage video and a 8x cd-rom, 15 inch monitor CRT. Cost like $5k from Future Shop, was a family system.

Current system(s): 

Desktop: AMD Athlon 3200+ 2.2 Ghz Socket 754, ATi Radeon 9800 Pro 128mb AGP x8, two 80 Gig Samsung 7200RPM IDE hard drives, 1 Gig of Samsung DDR Ram.

Laptop: Dell Inspiron 6400, 2.2Ghz Intel Centrino Duo, ATi x1300 PCI-E 256MB Video, 2 Gigs of DDR2 667mhz Cosair Ram, 100 gig 5400RPM Hitachi SATA hard drive.

Both running Windows XP Professional.


----------



## mctanuki (Aug 11, 2008)

First comp was a Commodore 64, upon which I played some Olympics game, and some skateboarding game. Had that for a couple years, before upgrading to a Packard Bell 486 with Windows 3.x and a hard drive smaller than most modern flash drives. But, it did have a CD-ROM, so I could play Sim Earth on it, and a modem so I could use the AOL. Fairly sure I had that one longer than the C64.

My latest comp (a laptop, or "notebook" as you kids seem to be calling them these days...)) is quite new, so new in fact that it's due to arrive today. Not that it's insanely state of the art, or anything. Intel Core 2 Duo (1.5GHz) processor, 160GB HD, 15.4" screen, Super-Multi DVD drive, 2GB RAM, some fucking graphics card that probably couldn't run a modern video game but I don't care since the newest game I play is Ocarina of Time, internal WiFi G card, and I imagine it also has a motherboard, ports, input devices, and speakers, as well. Comes with Vista, gonna replace it with XP.


----------



## WanderingRambler (Aug 11, 2008)

First compy was...old to say the least. Windows 3.1 or somesuch early OS...used as an entertainment thing for me and my sisters. I remember it having the original Duke Nukem and Leisure Suit Larry on it, and a carzy old printer that had special tracks built into the paper...which could make huge banners. It was sweet and finally died like 5 or 6 years ago.

Second compy was an IBM, Win 98, 4 GB HD, and it worked fairly well. It was a beast playing DOS games and Starcraft, but got laggy with Baldurs Gate II and Earth 2150. Motherboard fried once...got fixed and died a final death aout a year later.

Third compy (now parents office comp). Custom-built, ASUS chassis, 150 GB HDD, LCD monitor. Okay for some games, worked quite well with Conquer Online. Well made for office use though.

Fourth Compy (my backup compy) Dell C600 Latitude laptop. I wish I never bought it off my sister. Its a nice compy, but it has a lot of problems concerning battery life and heat management. Its been relegated to backup use.

Current Compy: HP Compaq Presario. A $300 Refurbished comp. 1.6 Ghz Intel Dual Core E2140, 1015 MB RAM, DVD LightScribe drive, Vista (D: )...planning on upgrading RAM, installing a video card (yep, I have integrated crap-o video)


----------



## freder (Aug 11, 2008)

The first computer I had was a 1988 custom computer with 312 kb of RAM and 300 kb of ROM. It had no sound and no internet but I think it had Email.

My current computer is some Dell thing, I stopped paying attention long ago.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 17, 2008)

Our first computer was a Pakard Bell, it had like the Intel Pentium processor running at 75 MHz, lol. The hard drive probably wasn't any bigger than 1 GB, and maybe 64 MB (or less) of RAM.  Since this was the computer we had when I was 5 or 6 years old (I'm about 16 now), it was a decent set up for the time...  just as long as it could play my CD ROM games, I was just fine with it.  XD

Specs of the computer I'm using now...

Intel Celeron D processor @ 2.66 GHz
Hitatchi 80 GB SATA hard drive
768 MB of RAM.

no fancy graphics or sound card upgrades on this one... but I hope to get a decent gaming laptop soon.


----------



## Foamy (Aug 20, 2008)

First was a Custom my dad built:

OS: DOS
51/4" Floppy

thats about all i remember...I was only 5 at the time.

Currently:
OS: Windows XP SP:3
Motherboard: nVidia NForce4
CPU:AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+
MEM: DDR2 2GB PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Hard Drive: 500GB SATA!!!!
VIDEO CARD: GeForce 7950 GT!!!

I used CPUZ to look at my specs


----------



## da-fox (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow... thanks everyone for your replies!
hahaha...I just got a old Pentium 3 

Full ATX Asus motherboard
PEntium 3 733Mhz (@ 830Mhz) Socket 370
512Mb or pc-133
Geforce 2 mx 32Mb
Sound Blaster Live
40Gb hard drive
2 X CD-RW

I wanna do a server with that... but I need money for furfright... so.. I think I'll sell it!


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't remember my first... so I shall just tell you my current.

Dell XPS 420
3GB RAM
684GB HDD
Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX
Intel Core Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.4 GHz
Vista home premium

Everything else escapes me though, due to my lack of computer knowledge. Let's just say it's an extremely lovely machine. Only thing I hate about it is that it's a Dell, doesn't have a 64 bit motherboard and so, won't support more than 3GB of RAM. Upgrades will be needed in that respect, which won't come cheap.. or soon.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2008)

First computer was an XT clone.  4.7 MHz Intel 8086 processor with 8087 coprocessor, CGA graphics, 20 MB HDD and a single 5 1/4" floppy.  After that came an AT clone, a 12 MHz 80286, with 2 5 1/4" floppies and a 40 MB HDD.

Current computer... I dunno, it's reasonably fast and nice and shiny and black with blue LED decorative lighting and a fancy digital backlit CPU/HDD temperature gauge.  A DVDROM drive, a CDRW drive, and some external peripherals like a webcam.


----------



## Hollud (Sep 13, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I can't remember my first... so I shall just tell you my current.
> 
> Dell XPS 420
> 3GB RAM
> ...



Well, you just need to change your version of Windows to a 64-bit one. Then you can stuff as much RAM as your motherboard can handle (although doing so might void your warranty).


----------



## Biles (Sep 13, 2008)

My first one was a Mac Classic (to this day it can still run but sound is dead  )
68k 8Mhz Processor
1MB Logicboard RAM
4MB Maximum RAM
40MB Harddrive
Mac OS 7.5

Then I was given a PowerComputer, a Mac clone in the 90's, unfortunately, I no longer remember the specs and it had died a few years back.

Then in the summer of 2000, I got a PowerMac G4 "Sawtooth"
PPC G4 400MHz
837MB RAM
Partition 1 = 10GB Mac OS 9.2.2
Partition 2 = 6 GB Mac OS X Panther
Partition 3 = 120 GB Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.A

Now my current computer is a Mac Mini, the latest high end model but having the stock specs.
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz 
120 GB HD
1 GB RAM
Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.4


----------



## belovedloveless (Sep 13, 2008)

My first computer was just random parts put together
800 Mhz Processor
256 Mb RAM
40 Gb HardDrive

My Current 
1.9 Ghz Processor
2 Gb RAM
137 Gb HardDrive


----------



## Pi (Sep 13, 2008)

Hollud said:


> Well, you just need to change your version of Windows to a 64-bit one. Then you can stuff as much RAM as your motherboard can handle (although doing so might void your warranty).



Not if his motherboard/chipset doesn't speak 64 bit...


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 15, 2008)

My first computer was a Hewllet Packard (sp?) and the only thing I remember about it was that it ran Windows 95. 

Now I have two computers (well one is for home, everyone uses it)

At home,
Dell 'something' 8300
Chipset: Intel Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz
Memory: 1 GB RAM (not sure what kind it is don't have the comp in front of me)
Video Card: Came stock with a Nvidia Geforce 5200 128 MB until is asploded, now has Geforce 6200 256 MB
Sound Card: unsure
Storage: 330 GB (250+80)
Operating System: Windows XP SP3

My comp
Apple MacBook Pro 
Display: Glossy 17" High-Def
Chipset: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.5 Ghz
Memory: 4 GB DDR2 SDRAM 667 MHz
Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT 512 MB
Sound Card: Intel High Definition Audio
Storage: 250 GB
Operating System: OS X Leopard


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 15, 2008)

Windows '98.. some generic brand of computer too.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

i seriously only remember i had command prompt 
and i always had to type in  "c:/win.exe"
-_- thats all i remember about my first comp and it had some snoopy math game


----------



## Eevee (Sep 15, 2008)

you can just type 'win'

which is a bit unintuitive since it makes you lose

(teehee)


----------



## net-cat (Sep 15, 2008)

Considering that you are running DOS, no. I'd say that it's a definite step up.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 16, 2008)

*DANGER! DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!! TEXT WALL AHEAD!!!!*
-My first was a Commodore 64. I wish I still had it.
-My second was a...um....IBM? I don't remember. It was okay.
-The third was another IBM, but ran like Windows 1.3 or something. That version was copyrighted in like 1989. I rocked a gnarly tractor-feed printer. You know, the ones that went "preeeeeeeow, p-p-p-preeeeeeeow" and was on a roll rather than separate sheets. I  literally used it until sophomore year in high school. To get a sense of how strange that is, I'm only 20.
-Along with that, we had a super shitty Compaq with a decent Canon laser printer which was pretty advanced for the mid-90's. The aforementioned IBM ran faster! There was no point in using the internet, as the system constantly crashed.
-After tossing that shit out, my family got a gnarly custom one in '04. Around that time my beloved IBM cashed in it's last chips. I still miss playing the crappy fighter jet game. But man what a difference the new one was! FAST! It ran Windows XP, and had a Intel Pentium 4 processor.
-After highschool, I got my current computer, an IMac with Tiger. The PC is still around, but chugs along like a crappy old Mercedes-Benz. It has an astonishing amount of viruses, etc. has been reformatted like 5 times, and I'm surprised the blue screen of death hasn't came about.


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2008)

First computer that I bought and owned for myself was a Gateway box with a 3GHz P4, upraded to an eventual 2 Gigs 'o RAM. Hooray minimum-wage McDonald's job! Just got this guy shipped up to me in college and I'm using it for extra rendering power. Running with no problems whatsoever after almost 6 years. It's good to take care of your stuff.

Current and only other computer is a MacBook Pro 15" with a 2.16GHz Core 2 Duo, 2Gb RAM, and some ATI vidya card.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 16, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> -My first was a Commodore 64. I wish I still had it.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...



About the PC you still have that you say is infested with viruses.  If it still has any malware on it, please disconnect it from the Internet, clean it up, or format it.  Malware-infested PCs these days are often turned into spam, phishing, and attack bots, putting a degree of strain on the entire Internet that is neither trivial nor necessary.  While it's arguable that no single PC can be held responsible for the deluge of Internet maladies, by analogy neither can any single drop of rain be held responsible for the flood the storm causes.

("Chugs along like a crappy old Mercedes-Benz," I'll have to remember that one.)

The version of Windows on the second IBM was likely 2.11 (called either Windows/286 or Windows/386 depending on the CPU inside) if you got it in 1989, 3.0 if you got it in 1990, or 3.1 if you got it in 1991.  Microsoft keep a bit of nostalgia in KB Article 32905 for the curious.

And despite all its limitations and baroqueness, the Commodore 64 is still an awesome PC.   The only 8-bit PCs that exceed the 64's awesomeness are the Commodore 128 and the elusive Commodore 65 prototypes that escaped into the wild as the company collapsed in 1994.


----------



## The Vole (Sep 19, 2008)

First one that actually was mine:
100 MHz Pentium 1
32 MB RAM
1 Gigabyte HD
Windows 95
Dunno about graphics, I killed it D:

Current Situation:
Palmtop: 
Psion Revo Plus 
16 MB Ram
~20 MHz ARM proc (dont be fooled, its FAST for its clock speed)
Symbian/Epoc

Main Rig for doing just about everything:
Case: Coolermaster Centurion 5
Total HD Space: 3,45 TB total (1,5 TB internal/ 1,95 TB external)
Intel Q6600 @ 2,4 GHz (stock clock and cooler)
Mobo: MSI P6N SLI 
Graphics: MSI RX4870 512 mb gddr5 (ATI Catalyst 8,9) @ stock clock and cooling
 Sound Card: Creative Soundblaster Audigy SE
Mouse: Logitech G9
PSU: Coolermaster M700 (700 Watt, modular)
Misc: SONY MHC-501 Stereo Tower + Sennheiser HD 202 headphones using a jack-to-mini-jack converter, WaCom Bamboo MTA-450 Tablet
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate x64 UK (its way better than XP, believe me (at least XP 32-bit)) and Xubuntu 8.04.1 LTS x64 installed with WUBI, and a whole shitload of VirtualBox VM's.

Professional Server learning-rig (VERY OLD):
IBM PC Server 330
2x PII 300 MHz
6x 4,51 GB Hotswappable SCSI drives in Some Raid Config (always forget which one)
~380 MB RAM
and a friggin' TOKEN RING NETWORK ADAPTER D: (t3h L33T0rz)
No OS, but thats gonna change

and three other PC's I'm too lazy to list right now x3


----------



## darkdoomer (Sep 23, 2008)

first: Atari 800XL
cpu : MOS 6507, 4 MHz
ram : 64 Kb
gpu : ANTIC GTIA
mobo  : Atari, 6520 chipset green edition

today:
dual opteron 870 with a 8600gts; and an R4000 laptop.  (Athlon64 by compaq, not some Mips laptop)


----------



## Arachnotron (Sep 25, 2008)

First systems: IBM...something (Ran Windows 1.0 woo) and a Toshiba T3200 "Laptop" (That thing is a BRICK)

Current system: Sager NP9262 (Gotta love Government Grant money ;D)
1920 x 1200 17" Display
Q9550 @ 3GHz
Dual 9800s
4 GB RAM


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, I just got myself a laptop a few days ago.  And it's my first computer of my own.

The specs are...

Comapq Presario F767CL

1.9 GHz  AMD athlon X2 processor
250 GB hard drive
nVidia video chipset
2 GB of RAM
15.4 inch Widescreen
Windows Vista Home Premium


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember very little about the first family computer we had. It was around 1991 or 92, and I think it was an "apricot", though I've never heard of the name since. I don't know anything about the specs, but I think we had DOS for a while then windows probably version 3.1. The only real games I remember playing on it were Monkey Island and Prince of Persia and was addicted to both. I don't know if it's still possible to get hold of them, but I'd love to play them again!

Current pc:
lenovo...something
1.8GHz Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160
160 GB HD
2 GB RAM
XP Pro
not really too keen on it


----------



## Lukar (Sep 28, 2008)

My first computer was an old e-Machines computer, back in 1999. My current one is a Dell; I managed to replace the other one with the Dell mid-summer of 2006, I think... Not sure what model/specifications/etc. though, lol.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 29, 2008)

Ergh! This'll date me!

Anyway, the first computer I used was a mainframe at Ohlone College in Fremont, CA, where you sat at a terminal w/o a monitor and typed on a keyboard with round (!) keys using a punch and hammer (almost). All of your work was printed out on grocery bag colored paper that was on a roll. You typed in your program and ran it, I'm not sure if we actually saved our work or not. Kind of like this:

10 My Program
20 List input
30 if input > 1 go to 40

Yeah, that was a while ago since I've managed to forget most of that stuff. Sat behind this guy whose last name was Flintstone, I think.

Went through most of the iterations of WinXX, currently running Vista on my Dell Inspiron 1501 that I picked up to write on a year ago and XPpro on the beater 'puter.

One Mac along the way, a IIc if I remember right. Monochrome display. 

I would have Linux Fedora (some flavor) on this and the others in the house but the Significant Other put her paw down about it. She's an anti-geek. Still asks which button to push to start our beater 'puter. We've had it about 4 years now. 
_
Kellan_


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 3, 2008)

My first PC was ye olde 486 running at I believe 25MHz with 4MB RAM and MS-DOS... 5 maybe? Commander Keen anyone? 

My current PC is a core 2 due e8500, 2GB of RAM and a 9800GTX and Vista Ult. 32-bit 

Still think DOS was the best OS ever XD


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 3, 2008)

Ug....Older than I look.

My first computer was a late-70's vintage Commodore.....Super Pet.  Traded it for an Osborn "luggable" running CPM 1.0 (later called DOS 1.10 after Gates bought them out) Followed by a IBM 5150 PC and a Commodore 64 for gaming.  The C64 also had a "pocket modem" at the then stunning speed of 150b/s, later 300 baud.  By '82 I was running an IBM AT 286 with an 80186 math co-pro and a graphics card from a then un-known Canadian company called ATI.  Followed in succession by some Compaq I, Compaq II, III's and PS/2 model 50 and 80's (microchannel, the forefather of PCI).  The PS2's were connected to my first file/print server running Novel 1.1 on a Compaq Deskpro 16mHz 80386 (with a stunningly large 150mb full hight 8-platter drive.)  2mb/s Arcnet over coax rocked!

Fast forward to '08 and I'm r-consoled in from an HP C-class blade rack running 12+ quad core blades, trunked gigE to a Cisco 6509 and a half petabyte SAN.  My upstream router/switch is a direct backbone connected Cisco 12000 GSR.  And its not fast enough. 10gigE over fibre....we've come a long way in 30 years.


----------



## Dradolan (Oct 5, 2008)

The first computer I can remember having in the house was a 98. It was a computer for all really. After years and years and months and months and weeks and weeks and days and days and hours and hours and minutes and minutes and seconds and seconds, my house has been filled with computers.

My laptop. Is terrible. It is a XP Pro though. But it has the WORST graphics card that is current to me. Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family.....v.v. It has 1GB of ram, and 1.73GHz, single core. I so want a better laptop! Actually, a desktop pc. I don't want a fricken laptop. They always have bad graphics cards.....grrrr.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 5, 2008)

some crappy gateway 
and now some crappy dell


----------



## Marw (Oct 7, 2008)

My first computer was a terrible old computer. I miss it though. It was a really old Packard Bell which ran DOS. I was four years old *laughs* I use to sit there and "play" this game on it where if you hit the keys on the keyboard it would make dots and designs on the screen... Then all kinds of other DOS/Old Windows games... I miss Commander Keen and Cosmo and Crystal Caves... I'd go on forever if I don't stop myself now x.x hehe... I've been a tech nut all my life to be honest XP I love technology and fixing computers... As for now, I have a... 

HP Pavilion dv6700 Notebook.
AMD Turion 64 XD TL-64 2.20 GHz Processor
2 GB of RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS
And it's running Vista Ultimate (I am sort of... Getting used to Vista.. I still dislike it though...)

My laptop suites me for now... Although, I want to eventually get a nice desktop once I get my apartment :3


----------



## Marw (Oct 7, 2008)

Bladekitty said:


> My first PC was ye olde 486 running at I believe 25MHz with 4MB RAM and MS-DOS... 5 maybe? Commander Keen anyone?
> 
> My current PC is a core 2 due e8500, 2GB of RAM and a 9800GTX and Vista Ult. 32-bit
> 
> Still think DOS was the best OS ever XD



=O Commander Keen !! See, that game was amazing XDD


----------



## CodArk2 (Oct 16, 2008)

My first computer was an Apple II that i got from a goodwill. 

After that went through 3 linux/windows computers, the first windows comp., a dell, fried in about 5 years since it got infected with a virus.Then another computer that was an acer i think, it was a windows too, something went wrong with it and it refused to boot up. then a linux computer to replace it. AMD athlon 2 with Lindows. My mom didnt know how to use linux so she put windows XP on it, and now it runs slooooooow. Thats the family PC.

All through that i kept my apple II (i still have it), before finally saving up enough to buy my current computer, My 2.4 Ghz iMac. Intriguingly ive never had issues with either of my apple computers, just the crash happy windows systems. My mom is isnt good with computers, but i still like my macs a whole lot better.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 16, 2008)

My first was a POS Dell Dimension, and my current is a Dell Lattitude and Dell Inspiron 530


----------



## Selis (Oct 19, 2008)

My first computer was a crappy, horrible, terrible HP 'mini' desktop from the 90s. 

Now I use a custom Ono-Sendai 7, a modified EeePC 701, a 1st-gen Mac Mini, and the following:

Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe Motherboard
AMD Windsor 6000+ 64x2 Dualcore, with a fucking jet-turbine for a fan.
4GB DDR2 SDRAM 800 PC2 6400
Nvidia Geforce 8600GT
Soundblaster Live! (Eh. It was salvaged from my last PC.)
Two 500gb Harddrives (UnRAIDed)
Rosewill 850W PSU
All packed within a crappy Coolermaster case I picked up for thirty.

Why, yes, my powers of computation far exceed those of your own.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 19, 2008)

My first computer was a family-used Microsoft. Now it's personal Macs and IPhones.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 19, 2008)

My first comp were crappy that a fact (We got it 8 yrs ago, he already had 5 yrs of usage.) 

*First one:*
Pentium III 700 or 800mhz
718mb ram
I dont even know what is the graphic card..
Intel celeron something lol

_Now ive :_ 
*1: (Custom made)*
2gb ram
Pentium 4 3.00ghz, 3.01ghz.
2 Hard drive 1 80 gb, and another 160gb
Ati radeon x1650 series.
Double layer dvd burner/player
Normal dvd burner/player
All i know about this one.

*2:*
1gb ram
Geforce 8500
Pentium 4 2.2ghz
Dvd burner/player
1 160gig hard drive.

All i know about my comp setting.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 19, 2008)

First: OLD ass Macintosh that I could only play the original SimAnt on. My GRANDMA gave it to us.

Current: ASUS F3SV-B2 with 2GB of RAM, a GeForce 8600 GS video card, Vista Home Premium, 160GB HD and a 2.2GHz Intel Processor.


----------



## Otava Panthar (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh dear, I still have vague memory of our family's first computer, which ran Windows 95. S don't even ask about the other specs; we had that computer more than eight years ago. One day, it just went boom and started to show only "yellow heart beat lines" on screen after starting up the system...

Our first true computer we was Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo 600. None of the component were never changed, except we got 512MBs more RAM once. So in overall it had 1GB RAM, 1000-something AMD, ATI Radeon 9400-video card and 80 GBs of internal hardrive. This computer was handed to me a summer before I moved to my first pad.

After getting sick of my computer running BF 1942 well enought. And I really wanted to play Bioshock, I decided to change my computer for a self-build computer. So I got rid of my "office"-comp and its heavy side-kick monitor. This is what I bought a year and month ago:

     Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
    Memory:  2048MB RAM
    Hard Drive:  1 TB Total (150 GB internal + 600 GB + 500 GB external ones)
    Video Card: ATI Radeon X1950 GT (going to upgrade to >4000HD edition some day)
    Monitor: BenQ T221WA
    Sound Card: Sound Blaster Audigy (Got this later since the default Soundmaxtor didn't support mics and when I recorded video the sound was horrible)
       Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (Best for gaming: Every PC-games works on this system nowadays)
    Motherboard: Asus M2N (Cheap, yet effective)

He's a cool computer. =)


----------



## AethWolf (Oct 21, 2008)

First computer:
Apple IIe

First PC:
Gateway 2000 something or other
Proc: 233MHz Pentium
RAM: 64MB 100MHz SDRAM
Video: 2MB ATI Rage II+
HDD: 6.4GB
OS: Win95 initially, Win98SE in its last years

Current:
HP Pavilion DV6810us laptop:
Proc: 2GHz AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60
RAM: 3GB DDR2
HDD: 160GB
Video: GeForce Go 7150m
OS: WinXP Pro w/SP3

IBM eServer x205 server:
Proc: 2.66GHz Pentium 4
RAM: 768MB PC2100 (have another 1GB on the way from eBay)
HDD: 40GB (still poking around eBay for a killer deal on a bigger HDD)
Video: ATI Rage something or other.  It's a server, not a gaming rig 
OS: Windows Server 2003 Enterprise


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 21, 2008)

A Compaq that ran Windows95.

All I remember from it was BSOD's and that terror inducing orange lettering on a black screen.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 21, 2008)

First rig was a 486 w/ DOS and a Monopoly game
Second was a Gateway2000 P5-75. 75Mhz Pentium w/ 4MB RAM and Win95
Third, Dell Dimension T500. P3 500, 256MB PC100 RAM, Win98
Fourth, Dell Dim. 4200. P4 1.6Ghz and 512MB PC133, XP Home
Fifth, Custom. P4 2.4A and 1GB PC3200, XP Pro
Sixth, P4 3.0HT, 1GB PC3200, X850XTPE, Gaming rig. XP Pro
Seventh, Custom. AMD Athlon64 3500+, 1GB PC3200 X850XTPE, Gaming rig. XP Pro
Eigth, Custom. AMD Opty148, 2GB PC3200, X1900XT, all OC'd. Gaming rig. XP Pro
Ninth, Custom, and current. Spec'd out below...

*Proc:* AMD Athlon64 5400+ Black Edition (stock for now, rig's new)
*Mobo: *MSI K9A2 Platinum
*RAM: *2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000 (5-5-5-15)
*Video: *2x ATi Radeon HD4850's in Crossfire (700/1050)
*Disks:* 4x 500GB Seagate 7200.10 in RAID10
*Optical :* 2x LiteON DVD-RAM SATA w/ Lightscribe
*PSU:* Corsair VX550W
*Audio:* SB X-Fi XtremeMusic
*OS:* Windows XP Professional x64
*Case:* Coolermaster CM590
*Keyboard:* Logitech G15v2
*Mouse:* Logitech MX518


----------



## FurryWurry (Oct 22, 2008)

My very first personally owned computer was a DEC LSI-11 with dual 8" floppies and a 3rd-party color graphics card. 

It was replaced by an Amiga 1000 as soon as they became available, later upgraded to an Amiga 3000. 

After that I switched to a dual processor PIII system, dualbooting  Win98 2nd ed and BeOS, later Win NT, too.

My current personally owned computer has a SuperMicro chassis and motherboard running WinXP Pro: 1GB 3.4GHz P4-550 w/ Nvidia GF7800GTX & 120GB disk. It's almost time to upgrade...


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 22, 2008)

Amiga or Commadore 64, not sure which.
I dont own a computer myself anymore but i use an acer laptop with vista...dang vista Â¬_Â¬


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 22, 2008)

yoka_neko said:


> Amiga or Commadore 64, not sure which.


Do you remember if you had to use a mouse with it, and right-click to access the menu bar?  If so, it was an Amiga.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 22, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Do you remember if you had to use a mouse with it, and right-click to access the menu bar? If so, it was an Amiga.


 
it came with a two button mouse which eventually worn down so that it would only work if you forced all your weight onto one click -_^
it had the insert disk sign too of the hand and blue floppy disk.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 22, 2008)

yoka_neko said:


> it came with a two button mouse which eventually worn down so that it would only work if you forced all your weight onto one click -_^
> it had the insert disk sign too of the hand and blue floppy disk.


Definitely an Amiga, then.  The all-in-keyboard Amiga of that era was the Amiga 500.

I have one meself, which is probably next on my retro-computing restoration list.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 22, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Definitely an Amiga, then. The all-in-keyboard Amiga of that era was the Amiga 500.
> 
> I have one meself, which is probably next on my retro-computing restoration list.


 
nice  so without trying to venture out of the subject too much, what was your fav game on it?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 22, 2008)

yoka_neko said:


> nice  so without trying to venture out of the subject too much, what was your fav game on it?


Never really got the chance to own one for long enough until just a few months ago, and it didn't come with any games on it.  I'm going to depend a lot on Aminet for games in its restoration.

I did own for many years (and still have buried in storage) a Commodore 64.  My favorite game on it is a toss-up between Marble Madness, Arkanoid, and Ultimate Wizard, all three of which I still have on a bookshelf in my home.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 22, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Never really got the chance to own one for long enough until just a few months ago, and it didn't come with any games on it. I'm going to depend a lot on Aminet for games in its restoration.
> 
> I did own for many years (and still have buried in storage) a Commodore 64. My favorite game on it is a toss-up between Marble Madness, Arkanoid, and Ultimate Wizard, all three of which I still have on a bookshelf in my home.


 
its wonderfully addictive, if your looking for games, i suggest Monkey Island 1, its a genius game..the first 3, by LucasArts.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2008)

yoka_neko said:


> its wonderfully addictive, if your looking for games, i suggest Monkey Island 1, its a genius game..the first 3, by LucasArts.



I want that game back! maybe it was Monkey Island II, I can't really remember. Are those types of games still available?


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 22, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I want that game back! maybe it was Monkey Island II, I can't really remember. Are those types of games still available?


 
i bought MI 2 from Playtime for Â£6. I might put it up on ebay soon as i dont own my Amiga anymore  If not, you can always download an emulator or buy the PC version.


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 30, 2008)

My first pc was a windows 95 machine, well it was the family pc, i cant remember the spec of it

my current pc is a custom buit pc by moi and the specs are

Intel Q6600 Quad Core Processor @ 2.6 ghz
2 GB DDR2 R.A.M
nVidia XFX geForce 260 XXX edition (868mg GDD3 ram) graphics card
sound blaster sound card
1x 74 gig hard drive @ 12k RPM
1x 500 gig hard drive @ 7.5k rpm
580W Power suply unit


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 30, 2008)

My first was a Packard Bell in '95. It had like a 250mb hard drive.

Now, I'm using a Dell Dimension 2400. It's so old that when I tried to install Second Life, it LOL'd at my graphics card.


----------



## Fengathor (Nov 2, 2008)

My first was a Compaq of some sort can't remember exactly
had a 15GB HDD

Mine now(until i get a new motherboard anyway)
Dell Dimension 2400
upgraded to 1GB RAM
40GB HDD
and now running Ubuntu


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

The first computer I had that was actually mine was some old Pentium thing in a 386 case. 

The computer I have now is a Lenovo T61. I love it...


----------



## mattgryphon (Nov 7, 2008)

My First PC:

*BBC Micro* - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro
MOS 6502a 2MHz CPU
32Kb RAM
32KB ROM
5.25" Floppy Disk Drive


My Current PC:
*
HP Compaq 6715b Notebook*
AMD Turion 64 x2 TL-60 (2.0Ghz)
3Gb RAM 
120Gb HDD
ATI Radeon X1250 Graphics
Vista Business X64  (Must Install XP)
Vodafone 3G/GPRS Modem (Bill paid for by my employer )


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 7, 2008)

There were so many computers at home back when I was young and I so didn't know anything about the names and the details, so I can't remember anything about my 1st one, But I'm currently using a MacBook with a Mac OS X processor on it. It has a capacity of 74.21 GB on the drive. That's about all I know.


----------



## Hyena (Nov 7, 2008)

My first computer wasn't so impressive as the cool old dos boxes and stuff. but here goes. 

AMD Duron 1800+ (64kb L2 cache)
Elitegroup K7VTA3
256MB Muskin PC2700 ram
Nvidia Geforce 2 MX400 32MB video card
20GB Maxtor HDD (still works)
Windows 2000 Professional

NOW 

AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2.4ghz AM2 (single core  ) {this will soon change, mobo and CPU are being retired}
Foxconn something or other. 
2.5GB of DDR2 667 ram. 
Nvidia Geforce 8800GT 512MB 650clock.
160GB Hitachi Deskstar
Windows Vista Home Premium
Antec 300 case


----------



## Adam3 (Nov 8, 2008)

The first one I used is an old Ibm, with probably 20mhz , and very few mb of ram.

The one I'm currently using now is a P4 Sony Vaio, with 1.5 ghz, 128mb of ram, and a radeon 9600 gfx card.

My other one I use mainly is an Emachine, P4, 3.0 ghz, one gb of ram, 
and an Nvidia 7600 Gs with 512 of video ram.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, man. All this talk about Amigas and Commodores only makes me wish I had them. Emulation is all I can hope for right now... Sigh.

While on the subject of emulation, Windows 3.1 is certainly fun to tinker with in a virtual machine, all the same. Man, I miss that OS so much...

Even cooler was Tabworks, a shell replacement for Windows 3.1/95. I have a copy of that floating around, actually - It works with Windows XP, but only as an executable, not a shell replacement (I think...)


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 8, 2008)

Fengathor said:


> My first was a Compaq of some sort can't remember exactly  had a 15GB HDD



Compaq Deskpro III, the first 80386 on the block, beat IBM to market by about 4 months.

We used to run that machine as a server.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

My first rig was a vic 20, followed by the Timex-Sinclair and the TSR Model 80. All with in a few months of each other.

My current rig is self built custom gaming rig.

Evga MB
4 Gig of 1066 PC 8500 Ram
Intel QX6700 Extreme quad core
GTX 8800 video card
WD Raptor 150 Sata 10k hard drive
WD Caviar 160 Sata
DVD/cd rom burner reburner
Vista 32 bit (which is nice with 4 gig as vista only see 3 gig, the bios sees 4 and so the video card gets 1 gig of dedicated non shared ram. nice having the gtx8800 having an additional gig of high speed ram

And all of this is liquid cooled, the Video card, the quad core, the North bridge and the south bridge, on a 2 pump 2 radiator set up.

gonna change the cooling set up when I get some time, and build a custom case. Im using the Nvidia coolermater stacker 830 which is just a beast but I think im gonna custom a acrylic case of a special design im working on.

PS I still have the commador 128 with the dual hard drives and a 300 baud modem in storage....along with a few good games.  Im a geek what can I say


----------



## da-fox (Jan 1, 2009)

Well... since it was a very popular topic on computers, I just decided to make it come back on the first page!

hehehe

Up! Up!

Happy new year everyone!
=^.^=


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 6, 2009)

First computer = ollld laptop that ran DOS

Current computer: Octo core 3Ghz Mac Pro


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 10, 2009)

*First computer:* 





Commodore Vic 20 with a Tape drive, used a TV as the monitor.  Learned to write programs on it when I was 7 and also played a bunch of games on the thing.   Pacman was about the most advanced thing it could handle/do.

*First PC:* Intel 286-12Mhz, 1M of RAM, 40M HD, 512K SVGA card (ISA bus... blah), Soundblaster (the original 8 bit card), 3.5" floppy, 5.25" floppy, 14" CRT monitor.

Played Wolfenstein 3D on this thing, though had to shrink it to about 2/3 screen size to handle it.  Played tons of other games like Eye of the Beholder, Wing Commander, Scortched Earth, Mech Warrior and so on.  Also mixed music, did homework, programming and so on.

*Current PC:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+, 3G of RAM, 1Tb HD, 512M Radeon 3850 AGP card, Soundblaster XFi, DVD RAM, 3.5" floppy (umm... mostly decoration), 22" widescreen LCD monitor.

Current PC is already kinda dated I guess, but I basically run them until they no longer do what I want them/need them to do, then I look at changing up stuff.  The most recent upgrade was the video card, and seeing as the 3850 was likely the last contribution to AGP, I guess I need to move to a new platform next time.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 10, 2009)

my very first computer is the commodore 64.. dont remember much about it except that i used it to play some old games.. 

current: Dell Inspiron 640m


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't remember the specs but it was a Compaq Presario running Windows 95

Current: Dell Inspiron 1525 Core 2 processor 2 gb of RAM and a mobile intel chipset, all running on Windows Vista Home Premium


----------

